# New foster, family couldn't handle his bad behavior



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Another...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

He's a handsome guy, looks very happy now.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

He looks wonderful. I bet this feels like a great adventure to him. Thank you. Will he be with you for awhile?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, he's a doll  Red is just your typical young golden boy who didn't really have any training when he needed it. I adopted a 14 month old golden 3 months ago. We've started from scratch, and with guidance he's proving a willing participant to learning stuff with treats at hand. He had little guidance until he went into the rescue, who had him for 2 months. So far, Rudy's being a sponge and doing pretty well for still being a large puppy. 

No doubt Red will begin to adapt quickly once your dogs begin showing him the ropes.

Thank you for what you're doing!! It's like the motto in my sig about rescuing one dog ... You rock!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

If my hubby has his way he won't leave haha! He loves how athletic Red is. But yes, he hasn't had HW preventative so I assume he may be positive and need treatment, and neuter.... So he will be with us a while (; 

We do enjoy him. He has already learned not to jump on us. I seen him start to and then stop himself earlier. And he is TOO SMART! We left him outside until we can introduce him to our cat.... He came up and began touching the doorknob! (It is the kind he can open)

He's beautiful in a different way than Rem is.... In an athletic, light agile way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Aw, he's a doll  Red is just your typical young golden boy who didn't really have any training when he needed it. I adopted a 14 month old golden 3 months ago. We've started from scratch, and with guidance he's proving a willing participant to learning stuff with treats at hand. He had little guidance until he went into the rescue, who had him for 2 months. So far, Rudy's being a sponge and doing pretty well for still being a large puppy.
> 
> No doubt Red will begin to adapt quickly once your dogs begin showing him the ropes.
> 
> Thank you for what you're doing!! It's like the motto in my sig about rescuing one dog ... You rock!


Bless you for adopting a teenager! Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Red looks soo happy with you. I'm a huge fun of you and your hubby and your big hearts. I will continue to follow and support. Bless u and HUGS!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

tine434 said:


> Bless you for adopting a teenager! Haha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's my pleasure! He makes me laugh several times a day. Rudy's done just about everything on the list in the OP. Add to that: dragging laundry out to the back yard, 'adopting' shoes, jumping around at times like a Mexican jumping bean, etc etc. He's the youngest golden rescue I've adopted out of 5 rescue goldens we've been blessed to have as family members. I'm getting a big kick watching the puppy he still has in him live moment to moment with excitement and waggy tail. 

Biggest key is ensuring he gets enough play off leash and works out that puppy energy. Usually 45 minutes to an hour a day of running and play exercise at our beautiful dog parks means he isn't bouncing off the walls. LOL  

Just sharing a little about our experience because it seems apropo to the OP and a youngster like Red  

Red's gonna learn a lot from his fur cousins. A 2 year old boy like him will catch on quickly and make someone a really, really happy camper when he's ready to be adopted. When he's ready, he's going to have loads of families wanting him


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He loves to chase but when Roxy and Rem start play fighting he gets excited and will eventually bark. I think he gets a little confused, isn't sure how to play like that, and so he barks lol. He is napping on the porch again. I may eat my words later, but so far he isn't a hellion.... just a young boy.

Of course I don't have side tables in the living room for a reason! Lol. Even on the leash he did decent.... He wanted to jump and go, but he didn't fight like a banshee.

Tomorrow I drop him at the vet in the morning for shots and a check-up. For his sake let's pray he doesn't have heartworms, treatment is pretty stinky for the pup.

I agree, he's gonna have them lined up. Especially good for a young, active family like us. No kids here so we take our doggies everywhere! 
And thanks for the share

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh man, if he is that good already, you have an angel *knock on wood*. When we fostered Charlie, we were almost crying for several days, lol I'm so glad that Beau can live on through these dogs you are helping. It's a special kinda thing


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Once Red figures out his place in your pack and feels 100% comfortable, he'll probably be the best "Bitey Face" player in your neck of the woods 



> If my hubby has his way he won't leave haha!


That's the ticket!!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Cat introduction went great. He was interested, a bit excited, but wasn't aggressive in the least.

Goodnight folks  Will update what the vet says tomorrow

Btw, 7/17/13 his last vet visit he was HW negative, his last owner had him on preventative, and he got his shots. So let's hope he's still negative tomorrow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm asking because I've never had more than one dog at once, but if your other dogs are already well trained does that make it much easier to break the bad habits the rescue may have? Although a lot of his laundry list of bad behaviors are probably the result of "being tied to a rope" and ignored.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes! If your dog's aren't trained well then adding another dog is almost impossible. But if your dog's are trained you'll find the rescue quickly picks up on things with your guidance. If the first dog is housebroken then the second is more apt to go where they smell and see the other going. If your dog is calm and obedient then the other dog will notice and mimic that. 

But if you ever consider fostering (usually if you adopt from a rescue they've done some work already) you can't let the foster slide. At first we used to be like "oh but they just don't know..." while that works great to say if your getting really upset, it doesn't work great as an excuse. Once you hold them to the standard of your household, you'll see that they like the guidance and structure and fall in fairly easily. For instance, Red tried jumping on me once and only once. I kept the attitude of I am too good for that, and he didn't try again. After that single lesson, my dogs don't jump on us so that's going to reinforce what I already showed him from the get go. He doesn't want to (and most dogs don't want to..) be the odd ball of the pack. Had I let him jump the first time, then it wouldn't matter if my other didn't do it, he would still be trying.




kellyguy said:


> I'm asking because I've never had more than one dog at once, but if your other dogs are already well trained does that make it much easier to break the bad habits the rescue may have? Although a lot of his laundry list of bad behaviors are probably the result of "being tied to a rope" and ignored.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Red*

Red is just gorgeous and fits right in.
I'm sure Beau is smiling from the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You are such a rescue rockstar and Red is one lucky, lucky guy. Crossing my fingers for good news this morning.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We played a game this morning.... my dogs know it well but it took Red a few rounds. Everyone has to sit side by side and wait while I go around and feed treats.... If you try to take someone else's treat then you miss your turn. If you sit patiently while everyone else gets theirs then you get your treat.

I've noticed this reduced resource guarding in my clan previously as they learn it isn't a competition... Food comes from one source and you get it by behaving. And you'll get it every time you behave. Red caught on quick and I went thru a ton of green beans and chicken pieces! Off to the vet now

Red: http://youtu.be/DXvMB4iOx7Q




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

What a great garden you have. Sounds like you are the type of owners that Red needed. I have a feeling his life has just got a million times better, well done!!

His list of "bad behaviours" is laughable really.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Awww, he's beautiful! His build and run really remind me of my girl when she was that age. 

Fingers crossed for a good checkup!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hahah!!! What a boy!!!
Vet drop off.... He did wonderful (except antsy and jumping up, trying to get on counter, just small things) until two dogs came from the back... you know, seeing their owner and going crazy whimpering and pulling... Red went crazy! Haha
He barked, jumped, twisted, pulled, and barked 100 more times. His body language was head midlevel, tail low and wagging, panting. I think he was EXCITED. There was no controlling it as I could walk him out... But next time I will make sure we leave immediately until he learns to see them he has to remain well mannered

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Red is beautiful, If you decide to keep him, I don't blame you at all. He reminds me so much of my boy Remy. I adopted Remy from my County H.S. at the age of two. 

Remy needs lots of exercise, I run him a couple times a day along with walking him. I am fortunate enough to live a block off the Inter Coastal Waterway where I can take him and his big sister Roxy swimming. Swimming is the best as far as burning off his energy. 

Fingers crossed he checks out healthy and he is HW-.

Looking forward to your updates and seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sweet Dog! Thanks for rescuing him.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

This is happy news for you! I'm certain that Beau is smiling his approval and is with you all the way!

So happy for you!


----------



## MissyPup (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for opening your home to be a foster! I'd really love to, but right now managing one GR on my own is about all I can handle!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great video! That's a boy having a lot of fun!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

He's a very good looking boy. Thanks to you for being so wonderful in taking him into your home.......just from the few things you've written, I'm willing to bet he moved into your home and will stay forever!!!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Shoot, lost my whole post.... As I was saying....

I've always wanted a counter part to Rem's laid back style, and Red is a ball of athletic fun! But I start my master's in 2 weeks and I don't see us having the time and attention for another. I was only supposed to be his transport and foster for a couple days, but my hubby told her she couldn't take him, that we're having fun with him so he can stay with us for a while lol!

Picking him up from the vet was a breeze. He tried to jump a bit but mostly walked out to the car by my side. They talked of him chewing up leashes on walks... whatever. He took it in his mouth, shook his head and growled and grumbled, then after I had stood and let him know it wasn't play time, he dropped it with another huff haha!!! Such a silly boy!
Anyone seen Marley and me? That kind of silly.

Guess what? He is HW (-) so amazing. A miracle really!

We are renaming him.... Something athletic, sports centered.... Hopefully that starts with an 'R' still or 'Re'

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news he is HW-, woo hoo!

How about Reddick or Redick-there's an NBA player named JJ Redick, former Duke star. He was an awesome player in College. 

Be sure not to tell anyone, I'm a big time Tarheel fan....... Duke and Carolina have had a big rivalry for years.... JJ was a great 3 pt. shooter.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We had our first brush.... in has to be forever. You'd think I was using a furminator, not a cheap hand tool.... It was still coming out just as bad as when I started but I had to stop! I kneeled on the ground and he laid his head on me while I brushed. He only got bothered the first time around his bottom, then he was over it. Such a good boy! (Until he has to get a bath) I don't think he likes water.... Actually, I think he may hate it haha. Just by seeing his reaction to the water hose!

PS.... I know u can't tell in pics and videos... he's skinny. Nasty skinny. I can feel every single vertebra of his spine.... Eekz. He's eating 4 cups a day here >. < I hope that isn't too much.... But he runs so much, and he eats it up, and he's so skinny... we may adjust later 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How much did he weigh when he was checked at the Vet? Did the Vet give you an idea of how much he should weigh?

When I adopted my Remy, he was 15-20 lbs. underweight. I had trouble getting enough weight on him to get him neutered. He was having some stomach issues, made several trips to the Vet for various meds. Tried several dog food formulas, made a switch to PPP SSS and he started gaining weight.

I was feeding my boy 3 cups a day, 4 sounds like too much. If he's not eating it all, it probably is. After I got the needed 10 lbs. on my Remy for him to be neutered, I cut him back to 2 cups a day.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How much did he weigh when he was checked at the Vet?
> 
> When I adopted my Remy, he was 15-20 lbs. underweight. I had trouble getting enough weight on him to get him neutered. He was having some stomach issues, made several trips to the Vet for various meds. Tried several dog food formulas, made a switch to PPP SSS before it started working.
> 
> I was feeding my boy 3 cups a day, 4 sounds like too much. If he's not eating it all, it probably is. After I got the needed 10 lbs. on my Remy for him to be neutered, I cut him back to 2 cups a day.


Oh he eats it.... And then wants more =/ we weren't sure, but we have fed him 2 for breakfast 2 before bed because he gobbles it up (not fast tho, average pace) and then keeps sniffing and kicking it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Was he checked for worms or other parasites?

Sorry for the 20 questions.......


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah he was negative. But you gotta think of his life so far... Doubt he ate that much... I asked Virginia what his weight on his paperwork was (I had to drop him off) and her text had to be a typo haha. So I am waiting to see if she was mistaken.
Ah! She replied. They recorded 88 but the handwritten looks like 55. Rem is 68.5 and has a good outline, they're about the same height. So maybe Red needs 10lbs.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If it were me, I would try to gradually get the weight on him. It sounds as if maybe he has gone quite awhile without enough food.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You are such a good person for taking him in. I wish I had half the knowledge you have.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

jennretz said:


> You are such a good person for taking him in. I wish I had half the knowledge you have.


Bahaha.... Jenn.... trust me... It is day by day "omg... how do I handle this now???" Which is why I'm on here!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oooh, names. I love that part. Rascal? Rumble? Ranger? Royal? Rebel? Ricochet? Rookie? Rowdy?

(Of course, some of them could become a self-fulfilling prophecy!)


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

My foster momma says I look a million times better after a brush! And smell better thanks to some baby's powder (; no bath yet lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Noreaster......he sounds like a Rascal!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

murphy1 said:


> Noreaster......he sounds like a Rascal!!!


We already have a feline Rascal hehe

We have Rem, Roxy, Rascal

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

How am I supposed to get in here and cook....?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You haven't perfected the art of stepping over Gold?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

The only other behavioral problem we have came across... He growled at Rem over a bone. Neither could get the bone mind you, just that Rem was paying attention to it also. I said a No to snap him out of it and he sulked away, quite hurt lol. For the hellion dog I heard about.... a show out at the vet and growling for a bone isn't so bad I guess 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Based on my own experience this all I could come up with  :


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Bahahaha!!!!! 
Ok, that made my day. Whew. I cried from laughing.

So, I just found out Red, now named Gunner by me (I stole it from someone on here, sorry!!) His mom was EIGHT his dad was ELEVEN!!!! At the time of his breeding.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha ha! Dogs seem to instinctively know "Manna from Heaven" falls around counters. Only food/treats given somewhere else will get them out of the way


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

It's terrific you took Red in with you guys.
As far as sports names with an "R", I've come up with a few:

Ryan after Matt Ryan from the Falcons.
Rollie after Rollie Fingers baseball closer
Rocky after Rocky Colavito, Detroit Tiger (easy Danny)
Rhonde after Rhonde Barber, Tampa Bay Bucs
Raymond after Raymond Floyd, PGA Senior golfer
Rupp (er) after Adolph Rupp, NCAA legendary coach


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I like rupper a lot actually 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

tine434 said:


> I like rupper a lot actually
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Like Scooby Doo asking for supper


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ohhh... I was pronouncing it more "Rew-pur"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

dborgers said:


> Based on my own experience this all I could come up with  :


You have plenty of room!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok, I'm in love. This boy drives me nuts! Lol. But I'm so in love. His family said he doesn't like being inside much, he prefers outside.... Haha. Yeah right!! I can't get him to go out! I had to throw a hot dog piece outside! Then shut the door real fast and walk away. Then he spent 10 minutes messing with the doorknob, then he was like oh! Gotta poo! >. < duh, that's why we go outside. After his potty break, back to the doorknob lol. 

Now there has been something I noticed.... refer back to the vets for example... and then around my house...

My two play fight, growl and chomp and what not.... When they start to growl, especially when Rem does, Red (still haven't decided on the name now lol) will growl also. But his body language is different.... He will growl and walk away, or he may stand and run toward with alert body language... A lot of times he barks. When mine play chase he's all in, but when the growling playing starts...

Can anyone give a suggestion of why? Is he just unsure? What can I do to help? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> My two play fight, growl and chomp and what not.... When they start to growl, especially when Rem does, Red (still haven't decided on the name now lol) will growl also. But his body language is different.... He will growl and walk away, or he may stand and run toward with alert body language... A lot of times he barks. When mine play chase he's all in, but when the growling playing starts...


Could it be when it comes to "bitey face" "2's company, 3's a crowd?" 

That he'd like to play, but can't figure out how to get in on the action? I see this when I take Rudy to a dog park. He'll try to get involved in a bitey face/growley match, but three is an awkward number, so it rarely works out for any 3rd wheel.

Maybe Red will start asking one of your others to play bitey face one on one ...


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

First bath!
Also a pic of all 3 waiting to come inside  
His family told me how he prefers to be outside... lies! Haha. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is the same dog!! 

Color difference is from being inside but check this out... Top is before bath and bottom is after (plus an hour of brushing... still have hair coming out like crazy)
After his bath he ran and played and now he's napping on the floor. He did great in the bath and is always an angel when brushing.



So in love,
???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Oh gosh, that sad face in the bath. What is it with "water dogs" that hate baths? All 3 of mine would have preferred never to be subjected to it Our first one would just collapse at the first inkling of one and have to be bodily _slid_ all the way to the shower.
Boy, does Red look like a different dog though! Methinks he's found a permanent home thanks to you . And I haven't met a golden that prefers being outside over being with their people. Maybe he likes you better!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

He is beautiful. I don't know how anyone could give him up.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so enjoying this thread about your new sweet foster boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a sweetie-pie!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ugh, I cannot seem to be able to embed this from my phone..... even using the browser, because I can't remember my login info for YouTube and made my videos unsearchable :doh: 
Oh well, here it is.

Red fetch: http://youtu.be/Ais6IyvRqjjm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't see it. It says the video is unavailable. Is it just me?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Me too 'unavailable'


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Red fetch: http://youtu.be/Ais6IyvRqHU

Try this 

We went and did a walk around our neighborhood.... Red isn't leashed trained so I tried my method, not working lol so I let my hubby take the reigns... he used some corrections (no need to discuss training methods) and it began working and once Red showed he could walk nicely for a few steps we began the treats and tada! We made about 6ft at a time probably. Anyway, went well! He didn't bark at other dogs, ignored kids and people, just a good time.

It's insane. I haven't seen ONE piece of the dog they told me about.

Earlier Rem and him played tug of war with a toy and then later with a rib bone.... I mean, he's awesome!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I smell a foster failure coming


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok... I disinfected the patio furniture.... And I finally sat on it today.... On the same cushion that Beau laid on.... And I teared up.... And then I looked at this boy.... And I had to smile. A kind of sad, but fulfilled smile.
His antics are exactly what I HOPED and PRAYED Beau would be like.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Agreeing with DBorgers: Definitely a foster failure! And why not? You deserve to see in this boy what you had hope for in Beau ... he's a keeper!!!!!

Besides, from the looks of your husband's "body language" in those pics, Red has definitely already made himself a home!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I've always preferred "foster to forever" myself 

He looks like he's always been there! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

He's beautiful. Thank God he found his way to you


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Haha....
But see, if we adopt we can't foster anymore.... So that's the pushing factor

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

tine434 said:


> Haha....
> But see, if we adopt we can't foster anymore.... So that's the pushing factor
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


In a couple months you'll just have one more super adjusted golden to teach other fosters the ropes


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

ZeppGold said:


> He is beautiful. I don't know how anyone could give him up.


Exactly my feelings!!!

I am so happy for him, that he has found love and companionship with you and your two dogs. My Henry is sleeping under the desk as I write this. My husband also thought, that he would prefer to be outside. I and Henry have persuaded him, that his favourite place is about 2 inches from his humans.*







*


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Henry's Mum said:


> Exactly my feelings!!!
> 
> I am so happy for him, that he has found love and companionship with you and your two dogs. My Henry is sleeping under the desk as I write this. My husband also thought, that he would prefer to be outside. I and Henry have persuaded him, that his favourite place is about 2 inches from his humans.*
> 
> ...


Why can't I see the pic I wonder?  gr

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful and seems like such an awesome boy.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is what we have been doing at our house....
Play fighting, bone chewing, and cuddling.
He is uncontrollable I tell you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

omg how awful about him being tied to a tree (why do people have dogs if all they want to do is tie it to a tree!?!!!! Thank goodness for you taking him in. He looks like such a sweet boy. <3 wish I lived closer!!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He is precious! I'd like to point out the fact that although he was tied up, these are two sexually mature not yet neutered males cuddling. He's just a good boy all around! Oh, and neuter happens tomorrow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

tine434 said:


> This is what we have been doing at our house....
> Play fighting, bone chewing, and cuddling.
> He is uncontrollable I tell you!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 He looks like a terror :


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

MyBuddy22 said:


> omg how awful about him being tied to a tree (why do people have dogs if all they want to do is tie it to a tree!?!!!! Thank goodness for you taking him in. He looks like such a sweet boy. <3 wish I lived closer!!!!


 Out Tyson was tied to a radiator. Not sure why. But glad he's not anymore.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

They look like they are long lost brothers!! So happy for Red and you. Whether you decide to adopt him or not, he has found freedom and love! What a beautiful guy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a wonderful boy! He looks SO happy and content, and especially happy to have fur family to hang out and play with


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He is loving life, for sure. He has growled a bit over bones or water, but it isn't unnecessary like when a dog just walks by... it is when they actually try to take it. He's just been a complete joy. It's SO HOT today! Hubby mowed grass and then the doggies get a fresh pool! Happy times for all!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We had to put him in the pool, he wouldn't step in. He doesn't hate water but doesn't seem to realize it can be fun.

Yes... we threw chips in the pool >. < It works to keep them interested for initial water introductions! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Fun!! Lounging in a pool, being hand fed chips....I could just about go for that right now


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I think your husband is getting pretty attached to Red.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I agree re your hubby! Your yard is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I see that he is wiggling his way into your hearts! Tosh used to sit on his haunches and balance with his front paws in the very same way -- Red is definitely getting attached to your husband.

Really, two Goldens are excellent company for each other. And your little guy looks just as happy and comfortable. A happy trio of furry kids! Why not?

I rescued Wrigley and Roxi as a package deal (Golden siblings) at two years old. They and Tosh bonded together wonderfully. In fact, Wrigley became Tosh's "seizure alarm"
and would come get me when Tosh was going into a seizure!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Red's world changed forever for the better when he got lucky enough to find his way to your Dog Heaven 

This is a song (below the pic) I thought about when I saw this picture of Red and your husband  :


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

That song is perfect for the pic, love it!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

DBorgers: Very funny! It's written all over _both_ faces!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rem has 'the look of love' in his eyes too  They look like they were always together.

BTW. I remember you mentioning Jacksonville for specialty veterinary care. My mom's family moved from Waycross to Jacksonville. I've been many times in the summer. And as a fellow Southerner, where temps are 90+ May-Sept, I say no need for apologies about staying comfortable.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Whoa!!! Your family is from WAYCROSS???? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Do you know how close I am to Waycross? Like a hop and skip and may as well say we live there but we don't lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

tine434 said:


> Whoa!!! Your family is from WAYCROSS????


Yep. Mom and her four siblings were all born right there in Waycross. I got Waycross in my veins.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

My family and your family could have been neighbors! Small world.

Guess what we did today?
He did so well! He got a little skittish but it wore off shortly once we showed him things were ok. Someone dropped something in the store and it was loud but it didn't take long for him to recover... No barking, which shocked me. He jumped toward a little girl as she was petting him and the mom said "baby hold your hands down and he won't feel he needs to jump up to get love" tada! It fixed the issue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

:--happy:Is Red ever NOT smiling???


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a good boy .. and an insightful mom of the little girl. 

Bet Red enjoyed the plethora of scents wafting in the air from all those treats and food.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, my bud got dropped off to be neutered today. Momma fed him breakfast, cause they didn't say otherwise :doh: so his surgery will be late in the day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tine434, did you tell the Clinic he ate breakfast?

Normally you are instructed not to give them any food or water after midnight.

Since his surgery is later, it might be OK.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes I told them, they didn't instruct me. I just remembered what I was told with Roxy but didn't remember it til I got there....
I fed him at 5 so that's why they said they would still do it just later, the last one

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope his surgery goes well, wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Hee. I know that look on your husband's face--don't try to fight it. The Universe has sent you your dog.

This thread makes me so happy! Thanks!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Agreed Noreaster!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree with the others, Red is beautiful, he's my kind of boy. I'd take him in a heartbeat. 

He could pass for my Remy's twin........


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

He's really cute! thanks for taking care of him <3


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Kevin told him "if we don't keep you bud, it's because of her"
I was like "What?!? You didn't want another dog yet!"
He said "Yes, but now I do. And I want to take him hunting"
Me "What if he doesn't hunt?"
Kevin "Well, he will. I know he will" >. < Doesn't work that way babe.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Riiiiiight. From the look on your handsome hubby's face, it wouldn't matter if Red never hunted ten minutes in his life!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

This thread just gets funnier and funnier.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I love this thread, too, and completely agree with everyone else...you may as well stop fighting it, your hubby has found his dog. LOL!!!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, I've thought about it and my dogs hunt! They hunt:

Kleenex
Kibble that might have spilled under the deck (it happened once, maybe 2012...still looking)
Dandelion roots
Squirrels in the bird feeder
The UPS truck

But they're really known for is their ferocious hunting skills--while they're asleep! Oh, the growling, the running, the high-pitched yelps as they surround their prey...it's The Nature Channel at its wildest, lemme tell you!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Have I mentioned that although our yard is big our home is small? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> Well, I've thought about it and my dogs hunt! They hunt:
> 
> Kleenex
> Kibble that might have spilled under the deck (it happened once, maybe 2012...still looking)
> ...


 Holy smokes, you have cameras in my house don't you?! How else could you describe my Remy so well?!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

tine434 said:


> Have I mentioned that although our yard is big our home is small? Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You don't need a big house - you need to be able to walk your dogs, that's all. I grew up in a NYC apartment, trust me the dogs had nowhere to run, they were fine and loving life.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I wish Rem would see it as nowhere to run >. < He literally moves furniture. Oh, later I'll post a video from this morning lol. All three of them running and rough housing. 
Shoot, Rem and roxy knocked over the outdoor side table (heavy and glass)
Which is why we don't have any tables in our living room lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

We have a small house and three dogs plus a granddog that we took in. 
We fight for seats at night when we watch TV. 
You should see it when our daughter and her three year old twins come to stay for a few days. Don't make the decision on the size of your house.


----------



## Gratitude14 (Jan 2, 2014)

*Sounds like a case of golden neglect*

I rescued my golden from a lady who said she couldn't stand the dog she was surrendering. Her behavior was that she shredded her clothes, got in the garbage, peed in the house & would bolt at any moment. We were Daisys
4th owners. She also said she locked her in her bedroom all day while at work.

I told her I would have done the same thing if she treated me that way.

Daisy was with us for 6 years before she died. She never did any of those things 
With us. She was the best. It's amazing how knowing the breed would have saved Daisy & her past owner so much grief.

Good luck & blessings to you & your rescue! All will be well.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I forgot to update how he did at the vet....
Initially no pulling or jumping. A calm dog came out, he was fine. A hyper dog came in and he barked and jumped and pulled, I turned and made him walk away til he was calm, tada. He ignored any person who came thru, polite for pets. Another hyper dog, he reacted the same and I walked him away. Eventually he calmed. 
He did get antsy, if I petted him he sat calmly when I stopped he would get hyper and try to jump or pull. Odd right?
Overall, my big boy did great I think. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

tine434 said:


> Overall, my big boy did great I think.


Please note use of possessive pronoun, "my." 

As for space...try two people, five dogs, and six cats in 900 square feet for three years, in Maine, where five months of the year you really don't want to go outside. Sorry, that reason won't hunt, so to speak!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Please note use of possessive pronoun, "my."
> 
> As for space...try two people, five dogs, and six cats in 900 square feet for three years, in Maine, where five months of the year you really don't want to go outside. Sorry, that reason won't hunt, so to speak!


How did you do it....? Eekz. I'm a space freak though. I have to have open, breathable, clean, room

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Love this thread too!!
In Portland, OR we lived in a bachelor suite with two big dogs (no bedroom, just living room with a kitchenette in the living room and pull out bed. yes, we had a bathroom). They loved the rain so we did too and spent so much time outside. They were so so happy and so were we!!
Now, we have about 900 square feet and a huge yard. Three very rambunctious "bitey face" dogs and so many laughs. 
Next month, we move to a bigger yard and house and honestly, I don't think will make any difference. The dogs won't sleep further from our feet, won't play in a separate room from us, and will still value wrestling so close to us outside that we have to brace ourselves despite an acreage. I bet we will downsize in a few years. I like my golden hair tumbleweeds to blow around in a concentrated area for easier cleaning
Red doesn't look like he wants more space, lol. Your hubby is in love and I think you are falling fast!!!!!!!!!! Good luck on his neuter!:


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This girl I cried for TWO WEEKS when she left. Like everyday. I cried so hard when I left her that I thought she'd be traumatized. I couldn't even tell her goodbye. 
I didn't know who would be her new home....

Finally I got an update. The same family that adopted her baby adopted her! So now she has her baby and some human kids too. Way better life for her. 

It all works out somehow. On its own, no matter what.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Aw, what a great story There are very good people out there! Must have been very hard to say goodbye!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

tine434 said:


> Kevin told him "if we don't keep you bud, it's because of her"
> I was like "What?!? You didn't want another dog yet!"
> He said "Yes, but now I do. And I want to take him hunting"
> Me "What if he doesn't hunt?"
> Kevin "Well, he will. I know he will" >. < Doesn't work that way babe.


From the looks of things Red would follow Kevin anywhere he goes. 

If the bang scares him, Red can stay at home and help eat. It's a win/win either way


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Something tells me even if Red doesn't hunt, you're DH won't care. 

He loves this boy.......


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

To adopt, all animals must be spayed and neutered. Rem is only 9 months....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Can they make an exception knowing you are an astute and responsible foster parent?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> To adopt, all animals must be spayed and neutered. Rem is only 9 months....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think that's really unfair, and somewhat of an insult. You are good enough to foster for the group, but not good enough to adopt from them. Double standards are not right.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Crazy thing is.... you're supposed to not be able to foster without them all fixed.... But the way I came about doing it was not the "proper" way... So I'm not sure how the adopting thing would be, since it HAS to be done properly

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

tine434 said:


> To adopt, all animals must be spayed and neutered. Rem is only 9 months....


A note from your vet that Rem will be neutered when he turns one should assure them it will be done at that time. Nowadays, a lot of people wait until they're a year old before neutering to allow proper bone growth ... something like that. 

I agree, if you meet the criteria to foster for them, you should certainly be at the top of the list to adopt this beautiful boy if you so choose.

And if you tell them you'd be willing to continue fostering for them in the future they might take a second look at the whole situation regarding Rem's unneutered status of the moment.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Someone is high and miserable all at the same time lol. He's home and just sleeping it off 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, then you can just "foster" him until Rem is old enough to be neutered. Lots of dogs are in foster care that long. Hey, if he'd come up heartworm positive you would have had him that long!

There are rules and policies and then there's doing the right thing by the dog. Your home is the right thing for Red, so there.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Love his groggy picture... He looks just like my goofy Toro in that pic.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Everyone piled up on the living room rug with a hoof bone...
Then we all went outside and stretched our legs (calmly)
And now everyone is back to their hooves and getting sleepy.
Been a good, good day. We have decided we are taking Rem and Red to Petsmart and the beach this weekend (I know he can't get wet, we won't touch the watet) as some quality time and good socialization.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Loving this thread - you guys all have fun at the beach!



tine434 said:


> I'm a space freak though. I have to have open, breathable, clean, room


Uh, I got rid of furniture - for one dog.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I love this thread too! You guys are such an inspiration for when I get my first foster (probably some time this June).


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

After a neuter...
How careful do we need to be? I know no baths for 10 days.... 
How about a walk, a jog, a run? I assume he can walk leisurely but no running for (how long)? 
How about stepping up? I know he can't be jumping I assume.... Should he not step up on things? I guess I'm not sure HOW careful I should be.

He was playing bite face with Rem and I got a total kick out of it, videod it, but after about 1.5 minutes I was like OH! NO! And broke up the play and sent mine outside to run and he's been quite sad lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just doing some training to keep his mind off of his stitches. He's a good boy!
Training: http://youtu.be/hAUoxWzkWOk

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He is a good boy, great job with the training. 

My instructions from my Vet when I had my Remy neutered, was no strenuous activity for 14 days-jumping, running, rough playing, etc. I took him out to potty on a leash for 10 days. During this time, I took him for short walks, gradually increased the distance and time of the walks after 7 days. 

I wasn't suppose to let him run until 14 days had passed, but I ended up taking him off the leash after 10 days. He was healed up enough and was in major need of burning off some excess energy.

Enjoy your trip to the Beach. Where do you go? 

I am familiar with Coastal GA, hoping to move to Brunswick if our housing market ever improves here.....


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Carolina mom, then we may be able to have doggy play dates one day! (; We either go to Jekyll (more walking for doggies and less shops/people), St. Simons (nice for interactions with others), or Jax, they have a pet friendly beach side state park

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've looked at the Beach info for Jekyll, the State Park there looks fantastic. 

When my In-laws were alive, they lived outside of Savannah on Skidaway Island. Love that area, but the housing is expensive there. We usually went to Tybee when we were visiting them. 

Our plan was to move in 2010 after our son graduated from College, but the housing market has been holding us back. It's getting better, but still not where it should be. I keep thinking maybe this year is the year we get to move.....


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We are about 2 hours to Savannah, 1 to the islands and Bwick, and 2 to Jax. So we are kind of a ways from everything if you need training or a good vet, but close for weekend trips and vacations

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I live in a Tourist area, kind of a similar situation as yours but not as far. 

I have a 50 mile round trip to do any major shopping. We have one Vet clinic in my area. 
Very few major chains or box stores here, majority of what is here are family owned businesses. Most of them are only open during the Tourist season such as the Beach/surf stores and many of the Rest. 

I would LOVE to live on Daufuskie Island, SC, but it being only accessible by Ferry is a major draw back for me. I want to move somewhere that I can get to whatever shopping, Vet, Drs., Rest., etc. within 15 minutes.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Out of my four forever dogs, only 2 were supposed to stay with us. All are rescues except one, but I certainly intended to find the perfect home for Gracie (Chihuahua) and Ruby (Golden). 

With Gracie, I had every intention of training her and rehoming her - she was an owner surrender - they basically claimed she was incapable of being trained. Chihuahuas flood the shelters in this area, and they don't usually ever make it out. My husband really bonded with her and took over her training immediately, and she isn't going anywhere. We've had her for 3 1/2 years. When my husband was in CCU for 5 weeks in a drug induced coma, I took her to the hospital every day to lie in the bed with him. She was the first thing he saw when he opened his eyes. And, she was so easy to train, knows more tricks than all of the rest of our gang put together!

With Ruby, my heart knew she was staying before I even got home with her that first night, but my brain didn't figure it out for a couple of days. The look on my husband's face when he met her for the first time pretty much sealed the deal.

If I'm going to be a failure at something, it could be so much worse! :

Our house is small, our fenced in yard is almost an acre. 2 big dogs, 2 little dogs...Maneuvering through the gang to cook dinner takes coordination and patience, and since Ruby is the sneakiest counter surfer I have ever met, you have to be fast and furious with getting things out of her way. On the up side, you'll never find a crumb on my kitchen floor!

_We eat out a lot. 

_I think Red's fate is sealed!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh... that's a nice yard. We live on .58 acres, so I'm not sure where our back yard sits at on that scale

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I sent in Red's pictures to be posted in the website.
I don't need to hear how he should stay with us, I know he's perfect here. And we are great owners for him also, I know. It isn't easy. At all. It kind of hurts.

Here's all the scoop....

I start my Master's program in less than 2 weeks. I'll be driving 2.5 hours there and back 3X a week and stay there from 5p-930p, and working my job also 4-5X a week. In Fall I will only drive 1 day one week and 2 the next, but I will have my job plus my internship. I will do this until May of next year. Also, tuition is out of pocket, approximately 12k for the year plus about $80 a week just for school gas..... 
Our pups are crated when we aren't home. Hubby will only work until 3pm, but how much time will we really have? I'm not sure yet. It may be where we still have decent amounts of time, it may be where he does but I'm never home, idk. Will we have the time and money for training? I mean, we make good now, but you know once a life change happens, u never know. For the next year I'll have a lot going on.

Then in 3 years we are looking at a baby.... Well, how will that work with 3 dogs all 5 or under and a baby...? I'm not sure about that either.

When I think of Red and the responsibility, I think maybe we have too much "what if" right now when he may just find a family he connects with and who has none of that and can devote 100% to him. I want what's best for him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You're being very mature and responsible in evaluating this situation and you should be congratulated. 

I'm sorry we kind of got caught up in the enthusiasm. When you went through such a heartache with your last foster, I know I was just so happy to see something good happen for you and your husband that I may have gone a little overboard.

You will do the right thing, that's clear, no matter what that turns out to be.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I get to decide if there is chemistry between the family and Red.... And trust me, if I don't see a light go off between them, then he isn't going with them. But I can't selfishly say he won't fall in love with another family the way he has ours, I mean, he is a golden (; 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Actually, I have a list...

Do they act disgusted and angry when he jumps on them? May not be the right family.

Do they act confused and let him continue jumping so they can't come into the house? May not be the right family

He needs a good balance where he can learn and be given a good "no" but where they understand and love his energy and flare

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

"If I'm going to be a failure at something, it could be so much worse! :"

I liked this


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

This is why I could never foster -- because I could never give them up. 
But this is also why I appreciate those of you who do foster -- because that is how I have received three wonderful dogs. 
Thank you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We have a habit around here at GRF of wishing for foster failures when a boy like Red comes along. In the past year I've bought a couple young goldens off of Craigslist here and in Ohio to get them into the golden rescue before some breeders bought them to lock up the rest of their lives. While I would have loved to keep them in our family, the timing wasn't right so soon after Andy's death, and due to medical issues one of our other dogs was having. I completely get doing what's in the best interest for both you and Red. As young as he is he needs attention. 

Love touches our lives with these guys and it always leaves its golden goodness inside of us forever. I've never forgotten a single dog who's ever lived here for a time, and that has accumulated into the dozens over the years. Whatever happens, you will always be a part of Red's life. You took him in when he needs love, fun, and reassurance at a formative time of his life. 

I had the great pleasure of seeing a wonderful boy I took in and fostered for until Andy's lymphoma diagnosis required my full focus and I needed to find a home for little Buddy where he'd be someone's 'super special boy'. He was adopted by the most wonderful mom in Toronto, ON. Did he remember me after 2 1/2 years? Instantly.

Wherever Red goes from here he'll always be a special boy to you and you to him.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It can be hard getting caught up as a foster also.... But remember that white bully mix I told u guys about a couple posts ago? Check her out now.

Sometimes we may be the best families.....

And then.... Sometimes we aren't even when we feel we may be  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah, maybe it's a foot... So what. Don't judge him. He's getting cuddles and that's more than y'all can say  lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Can anyone do anything with this...? Any info besides how OLD his parents were?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I assume none of his ancestors were titled dogs?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh this has all been so hard. He is going crazy without exercise.
We try to let them bitey face until it gets to jumping or anything too active.... But there is no keeping them 100% calm.. He will jump and nip to try to get away to run >. < doh. Hes so miserable not being abke to play like he is used to. We've been checking his stitches every few hours and they look great still. 

Kevin still keeps talking about adopting. He asked me how I could break their bond up.


Tug of war: http://youtu.be/OA-GY4m9AeI

Bitey Face: http://youtu.be/PlQrhNmhlNo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Hopefully this weekend you can keep him calm with some walks. That must be so hard. 

Yes, your husband is not going to make it easy on you.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

ZeppGold said:


> Hopefully this weekend you can keep him calm with some walks. That must be so hard.
> 
> Yes, your husband is not going to make it easy on you.


I thought for sure I had great logic when I said "but don't you think there will be another golden foster just as awesome as Red come through later on? His reply was simple, no. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've finally seen the hellion. He will nip, jump, hit, feet up on couches, scratch, ugh. He's got so much pent up energy that he's insane. Taking him for a walk this morning IF I CAN. Remember, last attempt we only got a few feet at a time, and that was with hubby. I got nowhere with him haha... prayers. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I need some listening and some advice....
Wanna know a secret?
My husband has never wanted a dog. Oh yeah he okayed getting ours and loves them, but never did he say he wanted a dog. Until Red. 

After voicing my concerns he says "Just because you'll be away all the time and in school, I won't. I'll be home taking care of ours just like always, and another one isn't any different. I'll train him and make that time."

Now, I can talk my husband into or out of anything, he's a people pleaser. But I haven't on this subject, because it is odd. He's never asked for a dog before. Even the two near foster failures I've had, he encouraged me to keep them because of ME, not HIM. I think he sees him and Red riding in the truck and doing all that dirty, country, man stuff. 

I mentioned it to the rescue about how he feels and how if we adopted we wouldn't foster anymore... and it was never really mentioned that we should put in an app on him? I kinda took it as, we shouldn't even try anyway. And their site specifically says even though you're a foster doesn't mean you'll necessarily be approved to adopt.

In my mind, I'm going to try to rehome Red. I just haven't let my mind think otherwise for more than a few minutes. If I do let it, then I'd be devastated if we didn't get him.

What does anyone think? Am I being selfish by considering what is going on in 'my' life (lets face it, he wont be the one in classes and traveling so much) and forgetting about my husband...?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm going to throw out one question--given your schedule that's coming up, would you be able to foster anyway? You know too well how time-intensive that can be...

I'll admit it, I'm a fan of your husband because he just seems like such a sweetheart and he also seems like the kind of person who when they say they'll step up, they'll step up. 

He's also going to be kind of a lonely guy with you gone so much, so that also makes me overly sentimental about giving him the "guy dog" he seems to want.

But you know your situation better than anyone--maybe it's just time to sit down and have a heart to heart and really get it all out there?

As for the rescue...gotta say I don't really get the attitude that you're fine to foster but not a good enough home to adopt? Given how many problems fosters can have, that makes no sense to me. They probably didn't leap to saying "hey, yeah, apply to adopt him" because it went along with your not being able to foster anymore, and that would be a loss to them. But again, if you're going to be too busy to foster anyway...


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, honestly?
She mentioned, because our vet here has such a short wait.... Sending the dogs here for spay and neuter. They'd only stay overnight with me then go get spayed and then go back to her that evening and only 2-3 a month. That's probably what I'd do, it would no longer be fostering for weeks. You're very right, you never know how the dog will react, how much training is needed, etc etc. And with my schedule I wouldn't be able to take that time for real fosters. 
And Kevin seemed a little happy actually, he said... We don't have to foster all those different personalities like we have been, it's been stressful, we've found one who fits.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We've fostered probably 15 dogs within the year we've been doing this, insane when I think about it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

No matter how it all turns out, go give that husband a hug. Fifteen fosters in a year is a lotta dog and turmoil. I've known many women in dog rescue who are doing it despite constant criticism from their husbands, so that guy of yours is a real find.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah, he did not want to initially, but each one when he seen them and heard the story... It was over. He would bring them in and help with the leg work. Every time. I guess that's why I feel a little conflicted.... If he really wants Red, he deserves him. I'd have died if he had told me I couldn't have Rem! Maybe I haven't took him seriously because he hasn't pushed it, but that isn't like him. That's more like me. So why expect him to push it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

And the more I think of it... I dropped a pan dead flat on our tile floor. Loud as all get out. Red didn't even lift his head. 
Who am I to judge if he would be my husband's hunting partner or not? So what if he doesn't get a bird in his life... If Kev wants to have a bud to go out and get muddy and goof off and maybe shoot a few rounds... Is it selfish of me to think about my life? 

He works 2 jobs, one federal one part time seasonal with kids. He makes more than I do in both of my jobs with just his one federal. The money he makes would probably make any man go into "I'm the man I work all day blahblahblah." (At least any 25 yr old man in our poverty area) The fact he doesn't ask for anything besides a simple companion... 

Ok, whew. Almost teared up there. Just feeling a little conflicted like maybe I've been selfish =/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry, but with your history, selfish you are NOT. Sometimes we all get a little overly focused on what's right in front of us, that's all. You've clearly been a woman on a mission with your rescue work and that drive will serve you well with everything you have coming up.

Talk it out with him and you'll know what to do. Sending you a hug.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

No Tine, I don't think you are selfish. You have had a lot of fosters in your home and that is a beautiful and unselfish thing. I have a hubby so similar sounding to yours...he asks for literally nothing and I can pretty much convince him of anything. Just a big hard-working marshmallow. All three of our rescues were my idea and yet he does a huge amount of the work. He's amazing. Just like yours. He supports me in all my crazy endeavours and wild ideas with only great hope for me and my mission.
One of my friends described him as the oak tree and me as the bird fluttering around.
Joe is in love with one of our dogs, in particular...Subira, the one we are having problem with around kids (of course, murphy's law). It melts my heart to see him so passionate about dogs (he was never really a dog person before I came along and was dog obsessed...I'm surprised that I didn't show up at our wedding with doggie earrings and a doggie embellished garter).
I completely understand your dilemma. I think that if Red is that easy and your hubby loves him so much and bc he's so dependable, maybe this is his "once in a lifetime dog". Who knows. I understand your point of view with fostering too. It's special work. If Red is so easy though and you decide to do that deal where you take the foster for only a couple days, could you have your cake and eat it too? Adopt Red and foster once a month for a spay and neuter for a few days? Throwing it out there bc I know how darn passionate you are for fostering and for your DH's happiness I so get it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> I need some listening and some advice....
> Wanna know a secret?
> My husband has never wanted a dog. Oh yeah he okayed getting ours and loves them, but never did he say he wanted a dog. Until Red.
> 
> ...


My husband is just like yours. He helps, without me asking, and never tells me no. He never wanted a dog either, it was always me. We fostered our Lilah and he asked if we could keep her. Like you, I know he never asks for things. We adopted her, it's one of the best things we have ever done for our family.

Make a serious offer to adopt Red, put in the application. Your husband deserves the effort. And I hope the rescue realizes how much you've given and lets you have him.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks to all three of you  and for the others who listened to my rant...

We had a serious talk... He pretty much said,
It's nice having two big Goldens. They play so nice. What makes Red different? Well, I'm not sure. But I can tell you what made him different to me. We had two unaltered males playing tug of war over a hoof bone, I mean... That makes him a good dog, better than other Goldens to me. That shows he has a good heart. Plus, what does he do? He's so easy. We can train the bad things.

So... We went to petsmart, no hyper dogs to get him going (still something Kevin hasn't witnessed) but we got him a gentle leader head collar. He hates it.... We are working on that, but wow as soon as he steps past us, he corrects himself. It really makes life easier for me especially who can't do corrections as well and who doesn't have the strength and hand calluses as my hubby

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I so hear you Tine. The gentle leader is a lifesaver. Even though they HATE it at first, twisting and turning... We could never have the dogs we do without them. Good luck! You will make the right decision. And we look forward to following the journey for years to come


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Just so you know, I'm seriously thinking about adopting....

your husband. 

ETA: Look at what I found! I can't get it to load in my lifetime and I have to leave but there are photos of both incisions that aren't healing right and those that are.

http://petsinstitches.com/postop/postop-abnormal-male-dogs.htm


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Noreaster, that cracked me up


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Just so you know, I'm seriously thinking about adopting....
> 
> your husband.
> 
> ...


Hahaha!  idk, how tall are you? Cause I have a shorty (; 

Well.... Red's didn't look like any of that right...? Not to me at least 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Met a birdy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

This thread is too funny. I have to admit I agree with your hubby. The masters is what's going on in your life and he'll have time for the dogs you have as well as the one your hubby hopes to have. The masters is not forever. Goldens adapt to most situations and will respond to whatever time you can give Red. If you're good enough to foster Red, you should be good enough to adopt Red. Just my two cents. Does your hubby have a single brother????


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

BTW How about Reilly? Or have you picked a name?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing this thread. Read the whole thing. All I can say is...keep Red!!! He sounds like such a great boy and your hubby is so in love, how can you refuse?!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

The rescue wants to change his name.... If he stays with us, he's just gonna be Red.... Because he likes Red, he knows it. I don't like it, but so what lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

There was a scuffle this morning....
Not sure what happened, I got them a new tug o war toy... neat thing that is a rope figure 8 with a squishy ball in the middle.... they were having fun and then I heard a light, quiet high pitch whimper yelp then as soon as I turned Red was having it out with Rem. Lots of growls and grrs and what not... Rem was kinda taking it looking confused...

Now if Rem grabs the toy Red won't touch it 

Rem has a bad habit of winning games by biting up higher on the toy til he bites the other dog >. < not meaning to, just meaning to leave them with no grip.... well, guess he got Red...

Think they'll be ok? =/ 
This was them pre-game


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sounds like they're just working things out. Mine occasionally have a dust up still but my rule of thumb is whether blood is drawn (so far, never) and if I can break it up with a single "HEY!" at top volume. 
He's been with you what, a week now? So this is about the time that Rem has figured out that the new boy isn't just a visitor and the order will need to be established. Red may have just been neutered but he'll have the residual hormones for quite a while yet, so you still have two "intact" males as far they're concerned, right?
As long as they're not avoiding or stalking each other or giving each other evil body language at other times, it's probably a sibling squabble.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

No, they went back to laying near eachother, no cuddles lol. 
They did some bite face, very low key and not tossing around, before the tug o war and I notices there was some whimpering. Someone must be biting too hard, Rem is 9 months and I noticed he hasn't learned that really soft mouth like older dogs yet. So I assume that he's being a little rough. I break it up if I see that, and same over tug o war I clapped hands and when they stopped removed the toy. Red shoved himself uninvited out the back door this morning and did a nice nascar stunt around the yard  close stitch inspection, they look ok. A little pink but not red and no more discharge. I know he's going nuts not getting any energy out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

If you can break it up by clapping your hands and then remove the toy without issue, there is no problem. What good dogs, BTW!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

"Are you sure it won't bite me....?"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Finally told the rescue we are interested in adopting, and have the paperwork waiting on Kevin

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Good luck. Hope that everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I so hope it all goes well!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wishing you the best luck ever. 15 dogs fostered? You should be a slam dunk, IMO


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Rem and Red will work things out just fine! Good luck on your adoption application....


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Red is going crazy... he's about sending me crazy! He is acting out so bad, I feel horrible for the boy. I know he must have so much pent up energy. I'm getting constantly pestered by him. He's always pacing and pacing.... looking for trouble.
And my 2 don't get it, they want him to play.... Roxy will try to get him hyped up for a chase  ughz.

My husband keeps saying "maybe it'll be OK in a few days..." I have to keep reminding him the incision doesn't heal miraculously lol. 

It's been a tough, tough time for us all.

I will say.... Rem is COVERED in scabs now! Like probably 10 on his neck/side. You cannot see them but you can feel them.... Is this normal from play....? They don't seem to grab ahold of each other or anything crazy, but he is beginning to feel like he's been beat up  I don't like it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

How is Rem acting? If he were really getting clobbered, he'd be reluctant to play with Red and might even try to ignore him altogether or stay away from him.

Sounds like Red probably didn't get enough time with his litter to be taught bite moderation? Once he can run again and get the zoomies out, I would think that it'll all settle down as Rem teaches Red what it takes to keep the game going.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rem loves playing with him. Never a correction or walking away, he always wants to play. Which is what makes it weird that he is so beat up feeling

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

One of the many amazing things to me about Goldens is how incredibly tough they are--I realize they were bred to have a high pain tolerance, but it's remarkable. I quicked Boomer badly once during a nail trim and he never even noticed--I just barely quicked my hound during a nail trim once in 2007 and he's STILL not over it.
For something like this...if Rem isn't worried, I guess I wouldn't worry, at least not until Red gets his feet back under them and they've had a few weeks to really set the ground rules and wear each other out again.

ETA: You know, the other thing is that there is a big novelty factor here. Rem's got a new toy and Red's getting to really play for the first time in his life. The newness will wear off and they'll both mature a bit, but having them to wear each other out? Priceless!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Love this pic! 
This is everyone's personality down to a T!
Roxy, always distracted and never focused. ADD.
Rem, total heaven when he's getting attention and a little goofy.
Red, always giving you a bone or toy to play with.


I know they said he had snapped/bitten over a food item. He had stole a chicken off the counter and bit the man who tried to get it from him. I was a little nervous knowing that.... Kevin was not. And the first day was removing bones if needed just like we normally do. Initially Red began bringing these bones to us and Kevin assumed he wanted to play, tried it, Red growled. We weren't sure what kind of a growl. Well since the first day he will walk his prize around the house and his favorite game is playing take away. He begs us and Rem to play. Sometimes even chewing the bone on my knee so I'll grab it and play. 
I take his favorite femur bone with ease by saying "drop it" happily then reaching for it and after he drops it giving him a good treat.
Well, he was eating yesterday and I fell over him (oops. Clumsy) he never even growled. 

So idk where the whole resource aggression claim came from.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

So....
Today I had company come over so I put the gentle leader head collar on Red and attached a leash. It helps cause if he tries to jump it stops him. 
Well, all went well.... Then the guest walked outside where Roxy was, and Roxy got all excited and whined and cried and yelped and although they were outside of the door, Red could see them, he began barking, lunging, pulling. The head collar helped stop it quickly, but for a second there I was like "omg. Is he going to bite me so he can pull away." Similar to how I felt at the vet with the excited dogs.

Definitely going to need work. I really was like... please don't let him want away so bad that he turns on me. I don't think he would, but he almost seems out of his mind in those times

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

He's still a big kid inside, especially since it's clear he has lots of catching up to do after his neglect in his first home? Impulse control is really hard for all of the young dogs, even the ones in great homes like your Rem. 

Red right now is exercise-deprived and dealing with multiple stressors the past couple of weeks--new home, new siblings, surgery, restricted exercise--that's a bunch for anyone. 

My husband referred to Boomer for the first twoyears we had him (he was like Red--a big wired up goofball and we got him at a year old) as "Brains Sold Separately," so I do know how crazy it can be.

Honestly, the fact that as wired and stressed as he was, Red still didn't even mouth you is pretty great.

Give him some time and get him back on his exercise and everyone will be happier!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah, I felt lucky that he didn't. The leader did help calm him faster, it is immediate on walks, but I wonder if the correction at that time just seems to add to his.... Hm, emotions during that time (can't think of the word).

It helped stop him quicker, but do you think it could be dangerous as well...? 

Eh, rereading that it sounded like a mess. I'm sorry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I think I understand and I agree, actually--when he's already got such a high degree of stress arousal a correction might just amp it up even farther--it's like if you were driving in heavy traffic and someone popped a balloon in your ear. This would not calm me down!

I've also seen some dogs who are energy mirrors--my BC mix is like that. If I'm wired up and running around the house, he's wired up and on high alert. If I slow myself down, lower my speaking voice, and relax my body language, he chills out. Boomer was like that, too--I could even calm him down sometimes by blinking at him--I would blink at him slowly, he would blink back, and after a couple of rounds, he'd put his head down and nap.

Some days I think it's just amazing that they're so tuned into us and other days I think it's an awful lot of responsibility to be in charge of everybody's state of mind!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Roxy is like a crack addict. She makes life almost impossible because the others pick up from her. She will get so loud you'll think she's being beat! Ugh. Every time someone comes over or we go out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

That's why she was outside while I worked with Red

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad you have the paperwork to adopt Red!! I think when he is all healed and able to get back to regular activity, he will settle in nicely. Sounds like you are doing a great job at controlling his outbursts. I think his name fits right in...Roxy, Rem, Red...sounds good to me!!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm gonna steal the "Brains Sold Separately" slogan. So glad you're attempting to keep him. Regardless of background, I think they will try and push your buttons to see what they can get away with sometimes. EG. Trying to give monsters a bath yesterday. Rosco growls at me which he almost never does. Finally get him into the shower area and he's grinning like a loon as if to say "ha, ha, made you work for it". Crazy dogs.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

SandyK said:


> So glad you have the paperwork to adopt Red!! I think when he is all healed and able to get back to regular activity, he will settle in nicely. Sounds like you are doing a great job at controlling his outbursts. I think his name fits right in...Roxy, Rem, Red...sounds good to me!!


And.... we have a cat.... 8 year old Rascal >. <

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

golfgal said:


> I'm gonna steal the "Brains Sold Separately" slogan. So glad you're attempting to keep him. Regardless of background, I think they will try and push your buttons to see what they can get away with sometimes. EG. Trying to give monsters a bath yesterday. Rosco growls at me which he almost never does. Finally get him into the shower area and he's grinning like a loon as if to say "ha, ha, made you work for it". Crazy dogs.


Rem growled at me yesterday! I about knocked his teeth out (sotospeak, you know.... mother lingo) he stole a bone from Roxy (huge nono. He always tries to steal from others and we make sure he doesn't but I just happened to have my back turned for one second....)
Well, I looked at him and said drop it and he growled, like a grumble I don't want to mixed with a don't make me do it growl. I was like oh no sir, drop it now! And snapped my fingers. He looked like he was defeated and spit it out and I walked over and grabbed it and was like "no treat for that one. Maybe it is time to neuter you." Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It seems sweet, really he just wanted his leader off his nose, which we did immediately but poor Red, it went back on when we got to the vet. Doh.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

How is Red doing with his surgery recovery? I am sure he will be so happy when he can run and play again. He must not understand why he was having so much fun playing and now you won't let him do it.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He is actually doing GREAT! He is a little more active now, so he's happy. His incision is lovely looking and all is well. He's enjoying going out and about some. I wish I could enroll two dogs in obedience classes with one handler lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You might consider asking the rescue to give you a $150 charitable contribution towards this year's taxes if they aren't going to reimburse you for Beau's vet bill. It will also serve to remind them you've been a dedicated foster home and volunteer, and since Red is already at your house, that you should be first in line to adopt him.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Good to hear everything is going so well with Red! Love the picture of him resting his head on Kevin's shoulder! True love for sure!

Also loved the pic of you and Rem that you posted! He is also a beautiful dog.

You have handled everything with them so well ... it can only get better!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Do they just find me???
He's been at gas station for a week. No tags. Vomiting constantly. Gash on his back.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Whaaaat?? Is this a new one you found today??


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, poor guy...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh my. He is so skinny. What are you going to do?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

You know.... waiting over an hour to hear from the vet is all.... ugh!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Tine, is he at home with you?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

No, my sisters 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay, well we are all rooting for you guys.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I am absolutely floored!! You must be a magnet for abused Goldens. And at the same time, this just breaks my heart to see another one in this condition. Wish I lived much closer so that I could help you get this guy back to health.

Bless your ever lovin' heart!!!!!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

dborgers said:


> You might consider asking the rescue to give you a $150 charitable contribution towards this year's taxes if they aren't going to reimburse you for Beau's vet bill. It will also serve to remind them you've been a dedicated foster home and volunteer, and since Red is already at your house, that you should be first in line to adopt him.


Great and wise advice, DBorgers!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Great and wise advice, DBorgers!


I had already tried that, although we don't have enough to itemize and use charitable donations, I still made the offer. It was what finally got her to pay instead. Supposedly tomorrow my records will be cleared, after weeks of me fighting.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Update on new boy:

He is going home tonight with my vet tech friend and then tomorrow AM to the vet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh that's good to hear he will get some care! Do you think he might make his way to rescue? Is he a sweet boy?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You're a rescue rock star.

What the hell is wrong with people? He looks like a nice boy and they just dump him?

Gah...must go cry now. Sniff.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

The golden rescue is taking him. After his vetting he will leave with Virginia tomorrow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh that's so great to hear that you saved yet another!! Good for you!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It is sad we have so many

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

You are an angel - thank you for taking care of this poor boy.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

New boy's life just changed for the better forever. Thank you!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He definitely is not doing good. My friend updated me last night. He won't hold ANYTHING down but doesn't act nauseated she said. He acts fine and is starving but even with just a luck of water or a bite of food he is heaving.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

So... Today Red is not himself. He was lazy to get out of bed, he laid on the porch and didn't want to come back in at first (ODD!), and he will only get up from laying down if I call him. Not even for food! He did eat breakfast.... But, seems a bit lethargic. Only difference is yesterday the rescue gave him a trifexis for him and I gave it to him about 6pm...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Trifexis is mostly likely causing him to be lethargic. Keep an eye on him for any side effects such as vomiting or anything else. Some dogs have had very serious side effects from the Trifexis. I used it for years on my two with out any problems. 


Did you give it to him with a full meal?

If he's not back to his normal self in 24 hours after giving it to him, call your Vet.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He began to play but then stopped and has been lethargic again. I'm heading to work but I'm dropping him off at daycare with a vet tech so he will have someone keeping a good eye on him. I gave it to Roxy for a long time with no issues but I stopped, but I guess it is what the rescue uses with everyone

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Seems like the Trifexis is about the only thing that works in the S or SE states. 

Hope he's back to his usual self soon.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh btw, yes with a full meal and some peanut butter coated on it as well lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Who knows what new boy has been eating to stay alive. He could have eaten some rotten food. Poor guy. I'm so glad someone's caring about him now.

Wishing Red a speedy return to Mr. Peppy


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Wrigley also had the same reaction to Trifexis. I talked to my vet about it, and he suggested that I give one half with breakfast, and one half with dinner. It worked fine last month, and so I am trying again this month. I'll watch carefully to see if I can tell you if I notice any lethargy, etc. (Of course, this won't help you now, but maybe next month?)

Roxi has had no problem with it, but she is only 50 lbs. and takes half a dose of what he takes.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

tine434 said:


> He definitely is not doing good. My friend updated me last night. He won't hold ANYTHING down but doesn't act nauseated she said. He acts fine and is starving but even with just a luck of water or a bite of food he is heaving.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is not an easy thing to say (his symptoms are familiar to me): Could it possibly be pancreatitis? Are they checking for that? Since he has been eating who-knows-what to stay alive, that may be a possibility. Did they x-ray for bloat?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Initial thought is maybe megaesophagus or something...? Will know more later

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Update on Red and Truman (newest rescue)
Red went to daycare today. He enjoyed himself! Our daycare is in the house of my vet tech friend. He had a good day, he didn't try to jump on her, he did great. Leaving he didn't want to be on the leash and he began jumping and getting aggravated. When we got into the car he nestled his head on my shoulder and napped as I drove.

Truman is the newest one I showed you. He has a foreign object blocking his throat. He can get SOME down... he has hookworms no heart worms, yay! Our vet didn't have the scope needed, so he is having to go to the specialist 2 hours away. He is staying with the vet tech friend tonight and she got 1/4 can of food into him! Watered down and then made him stand to eat. Yay!
He's doing OK now but this is serious, he can determinate quickly if they don't get him in ASAP in Jax. Fingers crossed they take him tomorrow evening maybe! Attached are pics of Red at daycare and with me and then Truman at her house.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oops here Is Truman...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Awww....Red is just the sweetest thing. Want to smooch on him so much.

Honestly, if I didn't live a billion states away I'd consider adopting Truman. He has such an open face. I so hope they just find that he's just got garbage gut and he ends up in a home that dotes on him...


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Awww, look at those faces!!! I agree with Noreaster, I'd have a hard time not giving Truman a home if I lived anywhere closer! Tine, I'm so glad you helped these boys out!! Thanks for that!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey...
Let me tell you... The vet went on and on to everyone about how great Truman is. Like literally, half the conversation to Amy person he had was how awesome he is!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmmm....how long would it take me to drive there from Winnipeg...a week?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Truman has such a sweet face. He must feel 10x's better just being able to lay somewhere where it's cool. That poor baby. Those ribs jutting out. It made my day reading this poor little guy, who's had such a hard time of it, is now safe, cool, being cared for, and on his way to a new life. God bless you


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

My boy here Red LOVES BIRDS haha. He is staring this TV down while we watch predator birds on national geographic wild

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Truman is so sweet looking -- just seeing his eyes lit up in that picture makes me want to cry for him. What a little cutie man! I am so glad that it is _not_ any of those awful dreaded diseases that he has. Hopefully, they can get the obstruction out quickly and he'll be on his way to recovery and a new life.

And Red ... well, it goes without saying that he is a very special boy. And very handsome, too. What a cuddly baby!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

You are definitely an angel for dogs in need!!! Glad you rescued Truman and he is getting help. The cute look on his face is priceless...happy to be getting affection!!!
You said "my Red" in one of your posts. Is he officially yours yet? If not, what is taking so long?


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, I agree Tine, and have to reinforce, you have done amazing things for these dogs. I know you are so discouraged by this rescue and I don't blame you. But just know that these dogs found you for good reason. You are a superstar (I think Noreaster and others already told you but I'm on the same page). Keep rocking girlfriend!! We follow your story as though we are your friends. I would love for us golden lovers to live side by side!!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Holy smokes. That poor baby. So glad you found him. What are people thinking? I think I live in the wrong country and wrong area to be much help other than cyber high fives and hugs. When is Red officially yours? Or Kevin's I guess?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

No.... We don't even have a home visit set up yet. It is still all in the air as far as Red goes. I mentioned it in the other thread, but not here. I ended up having to pay a $125 bill for the last foster I had so that my records could be released. My dogs were behind on meds because of it. When I ordered their heartgard and seresto collars I ordered him one also. We hope to be his family.... But no telling.... 
I'm afraid the rescue may see me no longer fostering as reason not to let us adopt? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope that's not the case. 

The Group I use to help, our Fosters had first chance of adopting. 

One time the Intake Coordinator asked me if I wanted a male Golden pup that was coming into the Rescue. She knew I was looking for a young male. I had to pass unfortunately because my Old Guy was still with us and also because my DH didn't want a pup. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you guys.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I am not really sure why they should make you have a home visit after you have been his home for the last few weeks. And you have been fostering for the rescue for how long. You would think that they could let that slide. Hoping that everything works out for Red. Also hoping that Truman finds a wonderful home.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Truman is headed to Jax now to get checked out. Yay. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's a good looking boy, hope he checks out well.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

And here are my kiddos haha.... Red fits right in so well.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Bless you for helping Truman and Red! I hope that things check out for Truman ok.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

While we wait to hear about Truman.... 
I was thinking names. 
Rem is Remington Sure Shot Allday
For Red (we have his unregistered papers) we were thinking Winchester's RedHot Bullet =D hehe! Get the theme?!?
Roxy isn't AKC, obviously, but I always wonder to myself what I'd of named her if she was (; 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh no, no.....
It isn't a foreign object. While she doesn't have the full report yet, surgery is 5k plus and feeding tube is 3k and it still may not work. 
Ugh! How do the bad ones always come through me...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

TRUMAN http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=294290

He will be home with me shortly 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Those that need help come to you because you are fantastic!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ah, the hard life

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh yeah ... he's not one bit worried about a thing! Totally at home! What a big baby!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Play time: http://youtu.be/BY0GD-LaL1k

This is why I married this man! He spent a good half hour outside playing fetch with the boys and just playing with our little girl. She usually prefers to play with him than fetch, she likes to growl and jump and run circles around him (;

He gets onto them if play gets out of hand, but they always enjoy time with him!

Today was his birthday and we spent it doing absolutely nothing around the house with our babies after a BUSY week beginning my MSW.
the video was a while into their play, everyone was getting tired.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Love the butt scratch lol! He had just said earlier while on the porch OWE! THAT YELLOW FLY GOT ME! Haha >. < welcome to the south

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Great video - butt scratch and all - too funny. 

I take it no word on Red being yours permanently yet?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Belle's Mom said:


> Great video - butt scratch and all - too funny.
> 
> I take it no word on Red being yours permanently yet?


Nope.... We had our home visit. No official word. He has to go to the vet today for mouth bleeding though. I was wondering..... So is this the rescues bill...?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Haha.... Little brother has him pinned down!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tine434 said:


> Nope.... We had our home visit. No official word. He has to go to the vet today for mouth bleeding though. I was wondering..... So is this the rescues bill...?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would think so, if you have not signed an Adoption Contract, IMO, he technically still belongs to the Rescue and they should be covering his expenses. 

If/when you are approved for Adoption, sign the Adopt Contract, then he officially belongs to you. 

Any idea when you'll know something?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

No.... they haven't told me a thing....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I am setting him up 3 week training and have bought him a seresto collar and heart guard and.... still waiting

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I am sitting here trying not to go all Mama Bear on your behalf...it's absurd that you even have to have a home visit after all of the fostering you've done. That's just petty bureaucracy at its worst. 

(Tapping my foot on the floor with my arms crossed and glaring toward Georgia...)


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I might tell them I have spent X but am really interested in finalizing the adoption and am more than willing to not get reimbursed for these bills if we can expedite the adoption....or something like that which adds a monetary benefit to hurrying up......just a thought.

Noreaster - love your response and my foot is tapping with you.....I am just trying I guess to add rescue bribery to get them moving which is probably totally wrong but.......


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Have they put Red on the adoptive list yet? Maybe they are figuring he will just go to you and your husband and they are just being slow in finalizing the process. It would be just nice if they told you something. I think it will work out for you. I would be really surprised (and upset) if it didn't.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

No, a foster has to speak up before they ever interview a potential family, so we had to say something prior to him ever being on the list

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We are a family of road trips during the summer!!
And we LOVE including our babies!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry you haven't heard anything yet.

Did you have to fill out a Foster application and have a home visit to foster?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry you haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> Did you have to fill out a Foster application and have a home visit to foster?


No actually, I did not. You're supposed to.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Noreaster said:


> I am sitting here trying not to go all Mama Bear on your behalf...it's absurd that you even have to have a home visit after all of the fostering you've done. That's just petty bureaucracy at its worst.
> 
> (Tapping my foot on the floor with my arms crossed and glaring toward Georgia...)


Having worked w/ GR rescues in several states, Georgia had the most requirements from its department of agriculture when it came to fostering & adopting. Having seen fake rescues in other states & other rescues that got in over their heads, I like the fact that the state was trying to look out for the best interest of its animals. Granted the same oversight didn't extend to regular pet ownership--the neglect & abuse cases were heartbreaking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tine434 said:


> No actually, I did not. You're supposed to.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



This is only a "guess" on my part, but that could be part of the delay. 

Have they asked you to complete an Adoption application?

The Foster and Adoption Applications for the GR Rescue I use to help were almost the same, they each required a home visit with a Vet Reference Check.

I did a foster to adopt of my Roxy through the Group I use to help. I was approved for Adoption, then fostered her while she was being treated for Stage 3 HW at my Vet which is almost 2 hours away from where the Group was based out of. 

I had to complete and sign Foster paperwork even though I had already completed the Adoption application, went through the entire Adoption process, had the home visit, and was approved. I did not officially adopt her until she was Medically cleared. Once cleared, I signed the Adoption Contract, paid my Adopt fee and she was officially mine. 


Each GR Rescue operates basically the same according to the National Rescue Committee Guidelines, but they may still do a few things differently.

I know this probably seems like it's taking forever to get a decision, hang in there. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well,
They actually state on their website that any foster has to go through the same application process as an adopter and that you may not be approved. So that is no matter what.

Now, as far as fostering, I met GGR when I had a shelter golden foster who got rescued by them. I had wanted to adopt him back then but he had a cat issue. So when I found a golden in need I contacted them about it. She said go get them and do this. So I did. And next thing I knew, I was fostering them longer than planned. So there was never a reach out of "I want to foster with you guys" it was more we need you to do this, and I did.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

So good to see that Rem and Red are good buds already! Looks like you have good times together and are a very happy family! How does your little guy do with the two big ones?

Have fun fishing ... watch out for alligators!

Best of luck on completing your Master's degree.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Roxy really loves her big brothers. She actually missed them while they were at the pet sitters, she wasn't herself.... As far as play time, it is kinda funny. 

Initially Red would play chase with Roxy but bitey face with Rem, he was very gentle with little Roxy. She hated it. When they began to play fight she would throw a loud fit. Growling and yapping and jumping and biting and trying whatever she could to get their attention. 

Now they all three play fight and the two boys gang up on her a lot, but if they don't she gets mad cause no one is playing with her! So we let them all play and just make sure it doesn't get too out of hand. 

Rem is the one who always pins her down and chews on her! You'll walk around the corner and her whole body will be under him besides a nose sticking out from under his leg and a foot in his mouth! Doh.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

As you see.... They still cuddle the same now as they did when Rem was younger. She loves her brothers. But she will correct them in a heart beat too.

Rem bit her too hard once and she got his face good. We broke it up quickly but I was scared that she got his eye! Needless to say, he apologized with kisses.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> Well,
> They actually state on their website that any foster has to go through the same application process as an adopter and that you may not be approved. So that is no matter what.
> 
> Now, as far as fostering, I met GGR when I had a shelter golden foster who got rescued by them. I had wanted to adopt him back then but he had a cat issue. So when I found a golden in need I contacted them about it. She said go get them and do this. So I did. And next thing I knew, I was fostering them longer than planned. So there was never a reach out of "I want to foster with you guys" it was more we need you to do this, and I did.
> ...


I sure hope they have a backlog of fosters available, because if I was good enough to foster for them, but rejected for adopting the dog I'm fostering I'd quit. They are really abusing the volunteers with this policy, it's really dumb to treat fosters that way. If the rescue doesn't value the fosters, they won't have any. What a slap in the face. I hope they get it right and let you adopt him.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I am considering a 3 week board and train for Red. The trainer comes highly recommended but with me in my Master's I can't do a whole lot of practicing... Hubby can train him in the basics, but some things have proven difficult for us like his behavior when leashed around hyper dogs and things. So we were thinking of the board and stay with a qualified trainer.... It is 3 weeks with plenty of visits. We would miss him a ton    

The trainer is booked til July, over a month out. I want to go ahead and set up a time for him but I don't know without him being ours and not knowing WHEN that'll happen yet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I understand you wanting to get him trained, but if it were me, I'd wait until I knew whether or not Red is going to be officially yours unless the Rescue is willing to reimburse you the fee. 


Did they give you any time frame as to when you will know whether or not you can adopt him?

After all you've done, I'd be very upset if they didn't allow me to adopt. I probably would no longer be fostering for them either, but that's me.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I understand you wanting to get him trained, but if it were me, I'd wait until I knew whether or not Red is going to be officially yours unless the Rescue is willing to reimburse you the fee.
> 
> 
> Did they give you any time frame as to when you will know whether or not you can adopt him?
> ...


I know.... I'd like to think we would have an answer by August when he would go but I kind of doubt it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's not right IMO.

You could very easily do a Foster to Adopt of him. 

I did a Foster to Adopt of my Roxy while she was being treated for Stage 3 HW. Once she was cleared medically, I officially adopted her.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

What rescue are you going through?


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Can you book something with the trainer and then cancel (or postpone) it if you haven't heard about the adoption yet? Without losing any money. I would not want to do the training if you are not going to be able to adopt Red. But I also think that they should be able to give you an answer soon.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Cuddles! Red and Roxy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just can't wait to hear that he's ours 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you. Hubby is a little unshaven and rough looking haha. It's the first time I've really seen him all week and I am making him shave! 
Everyone loves when he comes home though. They get so happy cause they know he's coming to greet them as soon as he throws his work uniform off lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

These pictures should tell the rescue people all they need to know: this is one happy,
well adjusted family! What more do they need?!!!!

Love all your recent pics!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> These pictures should tell the rescue people all they need to know: this is one happy,
> well adjusted family! What more do they need?!!!!
> 
> Love all your recent pics!


I agree. The proof is in the pictures.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> I know.... I'd like to think we would have an answer by August when he would go but I kind of doubt it lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You've had your home visit awhile ago right? How long is it supposed to take to get the final approval?

Maybe you should just sign the agreement and mail them the adoption fee!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> You've had your home visit awhile ago right? How long is it supposed to take to get the final approval?
> 
> Maybe you should just sign the agreement and mail them the adoption fee!


Bahahahaha!!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've been doing homework and this boy has had enough! Red says put down the books momma... And the camera  haha he doesn't like selfies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I agree with sign the agreement and send a cheque. Rescues I'm familiar with unless there is an issue, generally get things signed, sealed and delivered within a week to two at most. You've had him awhile so you'd think at the least they would want to shift costs onto you the sooner you adopt, the sooner you're responsible for his care. 
Love the cute pics.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Made a trip to the lake today!

Lake: http://youtu.be/2oiVqv8y_jE

Red and Rem: http://youtu.be/_o55c_Iot6M



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

And....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Those pictures made me break out in a huge "AWWWWWWWWW!!". Looks like Red took like a duck to water. 

This is a beautiful picture ... 1000 words like "fun, happy, 'good' tired, happy campers, etc etc"


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like you had a great day. Wonderful pictures.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh yes Red was a natural! Rem was too, but he tired really quick whereas Red kept going! They were all so exhausted haha. And dirty... Now getting baths.

It was definitely a great day. I had a 30ft leash and 50ft leash on the boys... overkill probably lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rem and Red bonding: http://youtu.be/4kGCiYf757Y
Half the time it is clashing teeth... the other half it is this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures and videos, what a fun day for you all. 

I too love the last picture of the three of them on the way home, it's great.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He has really just become another furry son. Him and Rem have a bond that I can't even explain. It's been great

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

tine434 said:


> He has really just become another furry son. Him and Rem have a bond that I can't even explain. It's been great
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can really see the bond in the video of Rem and Red. They look so comfortable together. Everytime someone posts to this thread I check to see if you have got word yet. I hope soon.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rem almost got attacked today by a big bulldog on our walk. The dog had an owner but was unleashed and not being watched. Thankfully my husband was there.
Red took a good 2min to get to calm down. He didn't bark or growl but he was going to go and stand ground by Rem if he had his way! He was trying to break loose and go be by his brother.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Someone asked previously how Roxy likes her big brothers...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Let me know if that pic doesn't work

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So cute! Roxy loves her big brothers!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This was her and Rem when Rem was younger

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the updates!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Rem and Red bonding: Rem and Red bonding - YouTube
> Half the time it is clashing teeth... the other half it is this.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Lol. Same here too. One minute they are playing chase, knock down and bytee face, the next they are back to back . Love it!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

olliversmom said:


> Lol. Same here too. One minute they are playing chase, knock down and bytee face, the next they are back to back . Love it!


Do you ever get bit in the mix? They like to play right at my feet and legs! I stop them but sometimes it will start out of nowhere. Sure enough twice my calf has gotten it when one meant to get the other. I yelled so loud both times that they didn't play for HOURS after.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

When Max and Mako start playing at my feet I get those tootsies outta there quick! Have had some close calls but so far no bite:crossfing


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Do you ever get bit in the mix? They like to play right at my feet and legs! I stop them but sometimes it will start out of nowhere. Sure enough twice my calf has gotten it when one meant to get the other. I yelled so loud both times that they didn't play for HOURS after.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Duke and Charlie get going like this. They take it one step further - one of them tries to jump on my lap and then they do bitey face really close to my face. I do yell then! The one time it happened, Duke was so excited his teeth kept chattering for about 15 seconds. He just couldn't control it and was looking at me like, "what the heck is going on???"


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh yes --- I can see that Roxy just loves them! The pictures are so cute!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you!
I finally just outright asked her how long it'll be before we know about Red. I can't keep this up without knowing something...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

tine434 said:


> Thank you!
> I finally just outright asked her how long it'll be before we know about Red. I can't keep this up without knowing something...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And what did she say? I think I would have been asking a long time ago. We are all waiting for good news.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

No answer at all as of yet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Let us know when you hear!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

She sent me his records for a trip out of town we are taking today, but no answer....

I am really getting upset now and wondering if we aren't going to get approved or something. If that is the case they should have removed him much earlier because having him so long and assuming he'd be ours can be very hurtful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

tine434 said:


> She sent me his records for a trip out of town we are taking today, but no answer....
> 
> I am really getting upset now and wondering if we aren't going to get approved or something. If that is the case they should have removed him much earlier because having him so long and assuming he'd be ours can be very hurtful.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Well, how hard can it be to tell you 'yes'? I know that I would be more than a little upset at not getting an answer. What kind of red tape do you have to weave through to be approved? You've already proven yourselves to be
responsible and loving.

I am getting angry for you just thinking about how seemingly inconsiderate this long delay is!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Squeaky wheel......call them EVERY day and ask "is he mine". They'll say yes just to make you STOP calling!!!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, I haven't talked to anyone from the rescue except this one woman who is the one who pays for their vetting and takes them from me etc etc. She's the one who's been my contact. I had to send my papers to her. I've seen her several times since then.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Red loves the water. Rem loves it too, but he doesn't love swimming like Red does!

Red's family told me that he didn't like water 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah you know.... And my sexy hubby thrown in there for free lol!!!    

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Send the rescue group these photos. 

Good grief. 

And your husband is freaking adorable on about eight levels!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Send the rescue group these photos.
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> And your husband is freaking adorable on about eight levels!


I send them (; lol I text her them all the time. And all the pics of Rem and Red being so bonded too lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh wow! I found this on Red... any idea?!?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sure looks a lot like a hot spot to me, but may want to confirm with vet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

That's what I thought. could have have got this from the beach?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sometimes when their fur doesn't dry properly, they will get a hotspot. Our Gallagher used to get them from swimming in the lake all the time.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

What did you do for them? The rescue suggested gold bond

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Trim hair to let air in. I've read a lot on here, and gold bond seems to be highly recommended. Key is to keep it dry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Look on the forum, I think the gold bond involved putting listerine on it first to dry it out, but I'm not sure. Our poor guy ended up on steroids multiple times from them. I would stay away from that if possible.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

fozziesmom said:


> Look on the forum, I think the gold bond involved putting listerine on it first to dry it out, but I'm not sure. Our poor guy ended up on steroids multiple times from them. I would stay away from that if possible.



Agree with staying away from steroids if at all possible. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

But it is really important to trim the hair away so that it can dry out. That is I think the most important thing. Then either Listerine or Gold Bond. Good luck.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I cut the hair  which was a sad day lol and applied gold bond 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Brown listerine to clean, gold bond to keep dry....


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

GoldenMum said:


> Brown listerine to clean, gold bond to keep dry....


We didn't have the listerine and everywhere is closed at this point in our town... So I just used what we had, I can get some of that tomorrow though

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I have used apple cider vinegar when I don't have Listerine -- it works as an anti-bacterial agent. If you don't have Gold Bond, use corn starch. A soaked black tea bag will also work as an antibacterial.

He could have been bitten by a mosquito or small gnat and had a reaction. Sometimes it doesn't take much, and once they start scratching -- look out! -- those hot spots grow like wildfire.

Just remember to clip the hair away, use an antibacterial to cleanse it, and sprinkle Gold Bond, etc. to keep it dry.

Roxi got stung by a fire ant under her chin about a month or so ago. It was the size of a softball in less than a day before I even saw it. But the cider vinegar/powder combo
took care of it in a day or two. The hair grows back quickly (I shaved the area).

Good luck!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Keep us posted. Duke had his first ever hot spot in early May - right when he was dealing with kennel cough. Poor guy was miserable. The vet shaved the area and had me put a cream on it to keep it from getting infected. We started with a topical steroid, but Duke cannot tolerate steroids period. We then switched to the other ointment, but it still took one month to clear up. I tried a couple of different treatment options (OACV, gold bond, steroid cream and then regular ointment). I finished with a phyto cleansing soap to keep the area clean.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I get a kick out of watching your dogs and hubby in the water. Keep pestering to get an answer as I don't think your hubby is going to give him back.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rem at the ocean: http://youtu.be/XphX8vv--U0

Realized I never posted this!! Hehe. But Rem isn't this happy right now  he is headed to the vet this morning. 

Red has the spot, Rem has a hurt leg, and Roxy has a rash on her tummy/private. Ugh. But everyone is doing great besides Rem, he isn't feeling good at all! He hurts 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a thread about using Listerine and Gold Bond. You can use Generic Listerine, you want to be sure to use the Amber/brown colored one. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...breed-standard/99372-listerine-hot-spots.html

Sorry to hear the pups are having to see the Vet this morning, hope they'll be alright. 

Great video, was this at Jekyll by any chance?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes ma'am. Driftwood beach 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so jealous............

I want to be down there so bad I can't see straight, the wait is killing me.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Did u know there are no leash laws on the beaches on the islands if your dog's are voice controlled?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

No I didn't know that, that's awesome. 

Where I'm at, there's a very strict Leash law that is enforced, hefty fine if you get caught with them off leash. Since we're in the middle of Tourist Season up here, the Beaches are patrolled heavily............

There are places on the OBX where you can have dogs off leash, some of the beaches South of me also, but not where I'm at.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It was pretty busy when we were there so we kept them on leash also. But a lot of times we go during the week or out of the summer season and no one else is around and you know driftwood beach you can't really get off of so previous years we have took Roxy and let her off leash there

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't take my two over to the Main beach during Tourist season because the beach is packed especially on the weekends. I'll take them over there during the off season and we can basically have the beach all to ourselves and the weather is still great up until about the end of Oct. to first or middle of Nov. 

I live a block off the Inter Coastal Waterway, we have a small beach at the end of my road that is for Residents only. I take my guys down there, let them run around and swim. The water is calm, through the week we have it all to ourselves usually. On the weekends, too many people are down there laying out, getting on their boats. 

The street I live on, about 75% of us live here year round now. There's maybe 25% that either are renting houses annually or the owners are only here on the weekends or during the summer months. Some of them have dogs and they let them run around off leash. I don't know most of these dogs, not real happy when the weekenders come down and let their dog(s) run through the neighbor hood.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Finally had the time to read through this whole thread. My rescue gives the foster home first option to adopt. I am sorry you are having to wait for an answer etc. Red seems like a perfect fit I will keep you all in my thoughts.....
My husband reluctantly went along with fostering. He is a softy....as soon as I read him Hawks profile he couldnt say no....and when Hawk finally found a home there were tears. He said no more for a while until I read him Rozco's profile. I just read him another profile yesterday and he said...so we will have four dogs (bonded pair needing rescue) here for the 4th of July....I said ....well maybe. Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Mayve said:


> Finally had the time to read through this whole thread. My rescue gives the foster home first option to adopt. I am sorry you are having to wait for an answer etc. Red seems like a perfect fit I will keep you all in my thoughts.....
> My husband reluctantly went along with fostering. He is a softy....as soon as I read him Hawks profile he couldnt say no....and when Hawk finally found a home there were tears. He said no more for a while until I read him Rozco's profile. I just read him another profile yesterday and he said...so we will have four dogs (bonded pair needing rescue) here for the 4th of July....I said ....well maybe. Lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds just like my hubby!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

How's the hot spot?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Seems to be drying up? I mean... I felt it and it felt hard/dry. I assume that's what to look for. It also looked darker, like a scab does

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

If he didn't try to eat his people he is one up on Tayla as a puppy. He is a lovely looking dog and I bet with some training and rules he will make a great dog.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> If he didn't try to eat his people he is one up on Tayla as a puppy. He is a lovely looking dog and I bet with some training and rules he will make a great dog.


Oh he already came to us a wonderful boy! We put in adoption papers already lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wrestling!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have asked the rescue two more times.

She will respond but not with the answer. I am getting so upset that I want to cry... I just don't know what to do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hahaha! I love this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Very cute!! Such a good looking boy. Tosh used to carry his giant Kong kind of like that, only it would somehow be hanging off one bottom tooth.

Rem is so cute the way he is laying on Red in those wrestling pictures! What clowns!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Red loves to bring you a toy! And Rem loves to throw his weight around (;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

tine434 said:


> I have asked the rescue two more times.
> 
> She will respond but not with the answer. I am getting so upset that I want to cry... I just don't know what to do.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



The next time you write her, I would give them a deadline and then lay on the guilt. Tell them that you have grown very attached (which you have) and every day that goes by, you get more attached. Then tell them that you'd like an answer by XXX date because otherwise, they are just setting you up for heartbreak.

Personally, I think this is BS and don't understand what the problem is. I would definitely not work them ever again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

They are meant to be brothers! They just love each other!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

pb2b said:


> The next time you write her, I would give them a deadline and then lay on the guilt. Tell them that you have grown very attached (which you have) and every day that goes by, you get more attached. Then tell them that you'd like an answer by XXX date because otherwise, they are just setting you up for heartbreak.
> 
> Personally, I think this is BS and don't understand what the problem is. I would definitely not work them ever again.
> 
> ...


Our thing is... If you are going to deny us, do it THEN. Because we are way more attached today than the day we turned in those papers for him. If they were going to deny us, don't wait a month to do it.

Roxy and Red: http://youtu.be/OxgCotLU2sU

He is already a part of our family. He's been with us too long with us having the mentality that he is ours.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you have the Adoption Coordinator's contact info?

Maybe give her/him a call and speak to them directly if you haven't already done so. 

I don't understand the hold up at all either. If you qualify to foster, you certainly should qualify to adopt IMO.

He's so cute with Roxy, love how gentle he is with her.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Do you have the Adoption Coordinator's contact info?
> 
> Maybe give her/him a call and speak them directly if you haven't already done so.
> 
> ...


No, I have actually never even met anyone other than this one particular lady. I am not sure her exact title. I know she's high up there, as far as I know she does a bit of it all. From credit card use to adoptions and all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Do you have the Adoption Coordinator's contact info?
> 
> Maybe give her/him a call and speak them directly if you haven't already done so.
> 
> ...


I really am starting to think she is stalling because she is trying to convince the rescue to let you adopt him, or she knows they denied the adoption and doesn't want to lose your help with the dogs in your area. I would call her directly and ask her if there is problem, if there is you need to know. If she won't or can't tell you what's is going on, tell her you will have to go personally go to the adoption coordinator or the rescue president. It has gone beyond an acceptable time frame to give you an answer. 

Or, mail in the fee and tell them you are adopting him and since no one ever told you, you couldn't, here is the adoption fee and check.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I looked on the Rescues website, no Board of Directors name are listed, no names are given for those who are the Foster, Adoption, or Intake Coordinator. Only general emails are listed for each. 

I did see Wes is listed on their site with a donation link, yay!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I did see Wes is listed on their site with a donation link, yay!


Can you post that on his thread for me?  I wanted everyone to be able to read on him via their site but I haven't been on my computer, only phone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tine434 said:


> Can you post that on his thread for me?  I wanted everyone to be able to read on him via their site but I haven't been on my computer, only phone.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sure, I'll be happy to post it.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

The good thing is that they have not put him on their website. So they are not trying to find him another home. I agree with you though that it is taking way too long and that they should let you know. Or at least let you know why it is taking so long to let you know anything. He definitely belongs with you and your family.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

ZeppGold said:


> The good thing is that they have not put him on their website. So they are not trying to find him another home. I agree with you though that it is taking way too long and that they should let you know. Or at least let you know why it is taking so long to let you know anything. He definitely belongs with you and your family.


I know they aren't trying to find him another family or they'd have been a home visit by now... But I am worried they're waiting forever to tell me he won't be staying.

The crazy thing is I found Red via Craigslist and brought it to their attention =/ sometimes I wish I had known how'd it end and just never involved the rescue....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd stop asking and start acting as if he's your dog. Period. And also I'd start being a whole lot less available for rescue work with these folks. This is absurd and really, really mean.

If for some bizarre reason they turn you down for Red, tell them you'll go to Facebook, the local media, and every other outlet you can find with your story. With pictures. But save that particular conversation for if they turn you down.

He's home. The End.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well...
My hope is maybe they just aren't in a hurry cause they plan to leave him here anyway, so why rush.....
That is the only hope I have to hold onto

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Been knocking on wood a lot for Red's adoption by you


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I agree with Noreaster: You found him. You have been loving him. He is yours.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> I agree with Noreaster: You found him. You have been loving him. He is yours.


I wish it was that easy....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I am pretty sure I'd never do rescues again if we weren't approved though. It would be too much of a hard kick in the gut.

I met with a trainer today who said that her rescue doesn't adopt to fosters, period (a wheaten rescue). She said if you're a foster they want to keep you as a foster.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

In this case (for you and hubby), I wish it were that easy, too. Well, there is the old saying, "No news is good news," so let's hope it is.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Red is still passed due for his HW/FLEA medicine.
I have him the seresto collar and heartgard but haven't given it to him cause he isn't ours yet.

I told her a couple days ago he was passed due and asked what I needed to do since he wasn't ours I didn't want to be a liability by giving him something that isn't approved by them, nothing back.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Give him the stuff he needs.

I'm sure you wouldn't even think about doing this, but the more you invest in him of your own money the more you are building a potential legal case of ownership. I'm not a lawyer but there is something called acting in reliance and good faith.

Regardless, it's his health we're talking about here, so that's the most important concern, right?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Give him the stuff he needs.
> 
> I'm sure you wouldn't even think about doing this, but the more you invest in him of your own money the more you are building a potential legal case of ownership. I'm not a lawyer but there is something called acting in reliance and good faith.
> 
> Regardless, it's his health we're talking about here, so that's the most important concern, right?


That is my feelings on it....
He needs this stuff. Especially in South GA! And if I do adopt him, I don't want to risk heartworms because he was a week behind.
Also, 
I paid the $125 balance for Beau's (last foster that passed away) vetting to get my dog's records released... Several days later she found out and said she'd pay me back if I sent her the invoice, I did but it was never acknowledged and so far I have not received any payment. I will just file it on taxes I suppose.
It isn't that I am complaining but I feel like I have done a lot in my time with them....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I think a little complaining is more than understandable. Didn't you tell us that you and your husband have been involved in rescuing 13 dogs in the past year?

I'm just hoping that the rescue group is going through some internal stuff for some reason (vacations, someone high up is having health stuff, something like that) and that's what's causing some chaos within the group. It also wouldn't be first time a group of volunteers ended up with a power struggle internally to get past. I don't have a lot of experience with rescue groups, other than the three where I have gotten my dogs, but isn't it a bit unusual not to have a Board of Directors?

Whatever. As you said, you're in Georgia in the height of bug season. Baby needs his meds!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

You may have done this already but I would call and firmly request to speak with whomever is in charge. Explain your frustrations flat out in a diplomatic way and directly ask why you are not receiving a response particularly after the work you have put in for them. You can do this without being sour maybe by saying something like "I appreciate the things you do for rescue dogs and I myself am very passionate about it as is evidenced by my recent work for you. I'm getting frustrated with etc etc. Why have I not received a response and when can I expect one...For fairness to not only me but Red.
Sorry, I know you know how to express yourself well and you have probably done this already..I'm just getting so frustrated for you!!!! 
You are part of their dear network, a foster for them...you should be privy to any information that may be causing the hold up.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> I think a little complaining is more than understandable. Didn't you tell us that you and your husband have been involved in rescuing 13 dogs in the past year?
> 
> I'm just hoping that the rescue group is going through some internal stuff for some reason (vacations, someone high up is having health stuff, something like that) and that's what's causing some chaos within the group. It also wouldn't be first time a group of volunteers ended up with a power struggle internally to get past. I don't have a lot of experience with rescue groups, other than the three where I have gotten my dogs, but isn't it a bit unusual not to have a Board of Directors?
> 
> Whatever. As you said, you're in Georgia in the height of bug season. Baby needs his meds!


With okefenokee we have had somewhere between 10-12 I really lose count. We began that in Sept or Oct. 

One of them went from us to Grateful Golden rescue, I tried to adopt him but his cat aggression never got under control.

When I seen a local golden in need I contacted Grateful Golden again, I ended up fostering that golden. Well, then another in need, and another, etc.... It just ended up that I began fostering/helping rescue/transporting for them. I never did paperwork or anything, they just needed me and used me. That was Beau, Red, Wes, and Budder with them. And Gram was our okefenokee foster that they rescued who we had tried to adopt.

When she came by to pick up Wes from me she said she could count that as my home visit also... except she wasn't interested in looking at the home, I tried to show her but she didn't care lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rem always uses his weight! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

You should send some pictures to the rescue so they can see how happy he is with you


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

ang.suds said:


> You should send some pictures to the rescue so they can see how happy he is with you


She gets them all the time haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't see a circumstance where they don't let you adopt Red. He's obviously in Dog Heaven


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I am hoping that they are just being slow in coming up with the final decision. I can't see any reason why they wouldn't let you adopt him. I am thinking they are already assuming he is going to stay with you and something is just holding up the finalization. But I understand how hard it is to wait. I would just assume that he is staying with you and if they try to take him away, we will all through fits and vouch for you.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

My email to her today...

Good Afternoon,


Red is due for HW and flea prevention. I have not heard if he will be ours or not so I did not want to give him what we have and it be a liability.


Would you like for me to go ahead and give him what we have or just mail another trifexis for him?*


I was also going to ask you: What is the status of our adoption application for him? The longer he's with us the more and more not only we get attached, but also Rem. I've never seen two dogs the way they are. If one is gone the other just kind of stands around aimlessly.


I wasn't sure if there were more steps we needed to do or anything holding us back from approval.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I wonder if they are all thinking Red is staying with you and so they are not even discussing it among themselves as they all assume it and assume the others in the organization assume it also and so no one is saying it.......

Others who know more about rescue would know more than I do on what I am about to say, but I wonder if they have some financial issues and that is why they did not pay Beau's bill. 

So I wonder if you spend money on Red for all his needs...spend whatever. This is obviously money that in the end that if they do not give him to you that you will expect reimbursed. Although Red is not a pawn, but I would get reimbursed before allowing them to take him back or it seems you will never get the $$ back.....hence this monetary factor will be further incentive to just give him to you. I am not saying it is right, but what they are doing to you is definitely not right.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Your email sounds good....but I wonder if you make the next one more leading.....to give yourself legal indemnification the best you can....for example:

- I mentioned on X date that Red was due for his heartworm. I totally understand you are busy, but I know none of us want this sweet boy to get ill. So if I do not hear from you by X date I will just go ahead and give him the X that we use. This is no issue for me, just wanted to let you.......

- On the adoption maybe say something leading too......like, is it safe to assume that he is ours if we have not heard anything by July 4? If so, can I just mail you the adoption fee check?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Belle's Mom said:


> Your email sounds good....but I wonder if you make the next one more leading.....to give yourself legal indemnification the best you can....for example:
> 
> - I mentioned on X date that Red was due for his heartworm. I totally understand you are busy, but I know none of us want this sweet boy to get ill. So if I do not hear from you by X date I will just go ahead and give him the X that we use. This is no issue for me, just wanted to let you.......
> 
> - On the adoption maybe say something leading too......like, is it safe to assume that he is ours if we have not heard anything by July 4? If so, can I just mail you the adoption fee check?


Yeah good idea.... really good idea.

I guess I have already messaged her several times, that's my first email... And I keep worrying about annoying her and then having it back fire. 
I'm a chicken I suppose.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I was making a fajita marinade last night and the pups were unusually interested in the smell.... So I tried this...

I laughed so hard. I got a kick out of the initial shock Rem and Red had. Roxy on the other hand... She tried to take it from me! Not one bit of shock, she loved it! 

Anyway, it was just a small piece and I trashed it after  no one got the lime lol

Lime: http://youtu.be/SpafwsKqMug

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That video is too cute!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Still no answer....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wth???????! Ugh 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like the boy splayed a little rough and started a hot spot. Or it developed from being wet after swimming.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He hasn't swam or had a bath.... Why has Rem never had one but Red has had two back to back?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Some dogs are just susceptible to them, there's no rhymn or reason that I've ever found.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Didn't they go to the lake a few days ago?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> Didn't they go to the lake a few days ago?


Yeah but that has been over a week since the beach, and it wasn't there until now (we cleaned his ears since then so we check all of their face when we do... eyes teeth etc). That was maybe 2 days ago. They just pop up out of nowhere. I hate it....  poor guy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They do pop up out of nowhere! Robbie had one on his back that was literally not there 24 hours before, I know for sure because I had brushed him out completely the night before I found the hot spot. It's just nuts!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He didn't have one the whole first 1.5 months that we had him.

We were going to go to the dog park today and hike and swim.... But I guess that's out of the picture now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Saying big prayers that Red will be yours very soon!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This morning was horrible....
We had to take Rem 2 hours away, so we put Roxy and Red up.

Well we moved their crates from the great room to the guest room... They've been there a couple days.

Idk if it was us leaving with Rem, them being in the guest room, or Rem barking once outside....

But Red went nuts. Bark Bark Bark. A minute later Bark Bark Bark. I went inside to calm him and it turned into whining and digging at the crate. Ugh 

Rough morning. We had to leave anyway, turned on the TV before we walked out though hopefully it helps 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

And Rem has a skin infection on his scrotum.... I found out they closed Jekyll beaches a couple days after we went because of bacteria in the water. Not sure if they closed the beach we were on or not though.

I wonder if this could be any relation.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

And *drum roll* .....
Kevin's car is shot. $2000 to fix >. < doh. Welcome to our life this week

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tine434 said:


> And Rem has a skin infection on his scrotum.... I found out they closed Jekyll beaches a couple days after we went because of bacteria in the water. Not sure if they closed the beach we were on or not though.
> 
> I wonder if this could be any relation.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yes it can, beaches and certain areas are closed to shell fishing due to bacteria here when the levels get too high. 

My Vet give a booster shot to prevent dogs in this area from getting any bacteria in the water. It is part of this shot-Dhlp/P+C. Check your guys records to see if they are getting it. If not, you might want to ask your Vet about it or even check with the Rescue to see if they recommend a booster for dogs swimming in the Ocean. We refer to dogs that swim in the Ocean or ICW as "Salty Dogs", my two definitely are that. 

So far my guys have never had any problems and they swim in the Inter Coastal Waterway regularly, it's salt water.

Hope Rem's infection REd's and hot spot clear up soon. 

So sorry about your DH's car too, that stinks.

The video was funny.....


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

No reply from rescue but she did like something of mine on Facebook. I am feeling worse and worse about this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I keep checking to see if you got good news. So sorry you are having to wait. Don't worry. There is no good reason for them to not allow you to adopt Red. If he should go to the best home for him, then why look more when they have already found it. We are all behind you.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Did she reply to the heartworm Q or anything?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Belle's Mom said:


> Did she reply to the heartworm Q or anything?


Nothing. I sent get an email stating that I would give him or medicines tomorrow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I check here every day looking for the news that he is YOURS.
What could possibly be the hold up with this rescue group?


----------



## Karmageddon (Sep 19, 2013)

So glad you saved him! All he needs is a little exercise! Sounds like a typical high energy red-golden to me! I often bring my own field golden to local events (ex: Terry Fox Run) and receive lots of questions and compliments (lovely colour, is that a setter? a duck toller? it's a golden?!). One family asked where I got her and said they wanted one just like her. I glanced at their barely 2-yr old child and replied: No, you don't. 
I absolutely LOVE their high energy and mischievous plotting (mine is 3 and I'm still pulling random things out of her mouth - what? Don't eat that!! Get down off the counter!). But I wouldn't have it any other way - what a bore! Alright, we could have done with a bit more obedience... still a work in progress! But as John Grogan said "Dogs are great. Bad dogs, if you can really call them that, are perhaps the greatest of them all."


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Guess who just opened an email with adoption papers in it?!?!?!?!


) ) ) )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

OH THANK GOODNESS...

I've been checking this every day with my heart in my throat...couldn't bear the thought that he might be taken away from the first happiness he's ever known.

WHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well,
The issue is I won't be home til Thursday to take care of printing and filling it out...
And now $250 is huge for us with Kevin's car needing almost $2000 is repairs  

So I will let everyone know when it is officially official and done with 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tine434 said:


> Guess who just opened an email with adoption papers in it?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ) ) ) )
> ...


Woot woot!



tine434 said:


> Well,
> The issue is I won't be home til Thursday to take care of printing and filling it out...
> And now $250 is huge for us with Kevin's car needing almost $2000 is repairs
> 
> ...


Yay, this is the best news ever..............


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

tine434 said:


> Guess who just opened an email with adoption papers in it?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ) ) ) )
> ...


Woot woot... so happy for you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Don't they owe you $130 for something you covered for them? Can't you just deduct it from the adoption fee?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Woohoo! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

So glad to hear! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> Guess who just opened an email with adoption papers in it?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ) ) ) )
> ...


:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:

:banana:

Yay!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Don't they owe you $130 for something you covered for them? Can't you just deduct it from the adoption fee?


Such a great idea actually......
I think that would work perfect

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Wonderful news to start the day.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

YEAH!!!!!!!!! This was meant to be.....an I think I was one of the first to call it!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> Such a great idea actually......
> I think that would work perfect
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Don't rock the boat!!!! LOL

I know the money is tight, but now that they've given the go ahead I'd be afraid to make waves. Just my two cents.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes! This is great news! Red, you officially have your own forever home!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> Don't rock the boat!!!! LOL
> 
> I know the money is tight, but now that they've given the go ahead I'd be afraid to make waves. Just my two cents.


In her email she mentioned "I forgot to send this so I guess I did not send you the money for Beau either. Oops!" Or something like that. So she already planned on giving it from this email. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

tine434 said:


> Guess who just opened an email with adoption papers in it?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ) ) ) )​


:banana::banana::banana::banana: YEAH!!!:banana::banana::banana::banana:​


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I can't wait to get home and hug him  it's nice knowing he won't be leaving us.
I just want it to be official

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful news, welcome HOME Red!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I know $$ is tight now, but I personally say just pay the $250 and be done with it - no matter what she said in the text about the $ she owes you, etc....I would not do anything to make them wonder if you paid the full adoption fee, etc. and use the $130 as a tax write off. You don't want someone looking at it in the future and wondering why you did not pay the full fee because she did not make a note on the file about it.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Does the rescue offer discounts to fosters? My rescue offers a $300 discount to fosters so if the adoption fee is less than that, we get them free-of-charge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



Belle's Mom said:


> I know $$ is tight now, but I personally say just pay the $250 and be done with it - no matter what she said in the text about the $ she owes you, etc....I would not do anything to make them wonder if you paid the full adoption fee, etc. and use the $130 as a tax write off. You don't want someone looking at it in the future and wondering why you did not pay the full fee because she did not make a note on the file about it.


So happy you are getting Red!! I agree with Belle's Mom. I would just pay the adoption fee and be done with it!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Too late guys. She approached me about my reimbursement for Beau. I just said it was no a big deal, that she can mail it to me or if it would be easier I could just take it from the adoption donation. I said whatever is best for her and the rescue and easiest.

I don't feel bad about suggesting it and I have a paper trail of emails and receipts and all of that. I don't think she HAS to do it this way but I suggested it as it may actually be easier for her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Brave said:


> Does the rescue offer discounts to fosters? My rescue offers a $300 discount to fosters so if the adoption fee is less than that, we get them free-of-charge.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nope.... None for us lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I*AM SO SORRY!!!* I thought I had sent the papers to you right after I did the "home visit" (actually delivered Wes to you for the weekend), but I guess with everything going on with him, I thought I did it but didn't!!* Here they are.* I'm including a foster contract as well.* Please date it back to when you got Beau, sometime around May 5th or 6th.* If I didn't send these, I probably didn't send your reimbursement for Gibson.
*
This was the intro to the email that I got this morning 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> I can't wait to get home and hug him  it's nice knowing he won't be leaving us.
> I just want it to be official
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too me too! I'm so excited for you and Red!!!!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

So the spot on Red's face has gotten worse since I've been gone. The other hot spot cleared up within a day or two but this one has gotten larger...

From what I hear keeping Roxy away from it is hard but supposedly has been done. The gold bond has been used.... Kevin said Red has scratched at it. I haven't seen that but idk... I'm getting upset.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Congratulations to you and your husband on Red's adoption papers coming thru! And good to hear that the woman did e-mail and apologize for the mix-up. Sounds as if you are handling the money situation in a good manner -- you will have an intact and peaceful relationship with her. Truthfully, I would have been just as anxious about the situation as you have been (and most likely been more reactionary and made trouble for myself!), but it sounds as if you have maturely risen above your emotions and handled things in a wise way. That is impressive!

On those pesky hotspots: in the 8 years I have had Roxi, she has always had very sensitive skin and many little hotspots off and on. Hers mostly would be under her ears, on top of her head and on her cheek area. She would drive us crazy scratching.
Don't know if it is a coincidence or not, but I switched her food from "Blue Buffalo Freedom Grain Free" to "ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach" and she has had only one hot spot this year -- a major improvement. Nothing wrong with BB, but guess it didn't agree with her system. ????

Breathe easy and enjoy your little trio of pups!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Congratulations to you and your husband on Red's adoption papers coming thru! And good to hear that the woman did e-mail and apologize for the mix-up. Sounds as if you are handling the money situation in a good manner -- you will have an intact and peaceful relationship with her. Truthfully, I would have been just as anxious about the situation as you have been (and most likely been more reactionary and made trouble for myself!), but it sounds as if you have maturely risen above your emotions and handled things in a wise way. That is impressive!
> 
> On those pesky hotspots: in the 8 years I have had Roxi, she has always had very sensitive skin and many little hotspots off and on. Hers mostly would be under her ears, on top of her head and on her cheek area. She would drive us crazy scratching.
> Don't know if it is a coincidence or not, but I switched her food from "Blue Buffalo Freedom Grain Free" to "ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach" and she has had only one hot spot this year -- a major improvement. Nothing wrong with BB, but guess it didn't agree with her system. ????
> ...


Ours are on 4 health grain free... His coat has gotten much better but he still has horrible cowlicks and now the hot spots. I've been considering doing a raw diet for a while, I have been researching it. But I may look into that, do some research. It is whatever is best for him and if something could keep him even more comfortable, I am willing to look into it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I feed my two Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Stomach, they've been on it for three years and doing really great on it. It's salmon, does not contain corn, wheat, or soy. My two have problems eating chicken and a few other proteins such as lamb, duck.

Neither of my two have had a hot spot yet. My bridge boy lived to be 15.5, he had one during his lifetime. I may have just been lucky.......

I order the PPP SSS from Amazon, with free shipping. I get a 5% discount because I have it on subscription status, cost is $39.99 plus tax. I normally have it shipped once a month. 

You may be able to find it a local feed store with a comparable price should you consider trying it. My two also get a daily fish oil tab and I add Braggs OACV to their water daily.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Red scratching: http://youtu.be/ir5OBpeRoOA

This is what Red uses our screen on the porch for ALL the time, unless he notices daddy recording! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah rubs her sides along the recliner like that, and it's really funny because it's a power recliner and the foot rest goes up and down because she is rubbing on the power button!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> Lilah rubs her sides along the recliner like that, and it's really funny because it's a power recliner and the foot rest goes up and down because she is rubbing on the power button!


Red loves rolling on the carpet and rubbing on the couch... But his favorite is the screen lol. It makes me wonder if he has some allergies or something.

Rem prefers rolling and rubbing on grass lol

That itch though mom, if you aren't taking care of it someone has to (;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok.... I got sulfodene yesterday and put on his hot spot.... it got worse today! it was partially stabbed over now the scab is gone and it's much bigger. It is a holiday but I don't even have a car as hubby took my car to work.

I put more sulfodene on it and some gold bond after. It is about all I can do for now. Last night I just did sulfodene, no gold bond. So it may need both? Have no idea 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is dusted with gold bond  but it's definitely gotten larger

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

My Boomer used to get hot spots. If you shave the fur off the area, it will be open to dry and heal much quicker. Do you have some clippers?

If you don't have clippers, try taking some small scissors and cutting the fur as close to the skin as you can so the skin is open and dry to heal, without all that hair holding moisture and bacteria close.

Then clean it with some gentle antiseptic, like benzalkonium chloride, but don't use something strong and drying like alcohol. Witch hazel maybe. 

Best wishes, this too will pass.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I did cut the hair from the area (don't have clippers, I used scissors). But this morning it has grown so there is more that can be cut but it takes 2 people for sure with him, since it's near his face. Kevin is gone until 3. I don't have any cleaners other than the listerine or the sulfodene, which says it's specifically for hotspots. I've used those last night/this morning 

I really don't want to go the steroid route...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm not normally so spastic, but with Rem recovering and Red's skin turning to a ZOMBIE, the vehicles, & being on the last 2 weeks with my summer semester with 70% of my grades due at once is making it even harder to keep calm and think rationally. Hot spots looks horrible! It hurts me to see his beautiful face so messed up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm wondering if he isn't getting a back foot up to scratch it open...do you have a cone on hand? If so, I would clean it again and then get that cone on. He'll hate it (mine always act as if I've betrayed them on every level) but it might give it a chance to heal.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> I'm wondering if he isn't getting a back foot up to scratch it open...do you have a cone on hand? If so, I would clean it again and then get that cone on. He'll hate it (mine always act as if I've betrayed them on every level) but it might give it a chance to heal.


Yesterday he didn't scratch not once, but during the night he may have. We do have a cone that Rem hasn't needed anymore but I will be DANGED if I can figure how to get it to close. And then, if I did, he's going to have to have someone else holding him lol. That will definitely be the first order for tonight.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been known to use duct tape on cones when I couldn't get them to cooperate (the cones, not the dogs!)

I usually put the cone together, put it on an old buckle collar that I leave unbuckled, and then I get a particularly tasty treat in my left hand while holding the cone with the other. Hold up the cone, hold the treat in the dog-end opening, and lead their greedy little noses through the opening and into the cone. Then I buckle it quick while they're munching on the treat and then wait for the tantrums/sulking to commence.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Did any of us tell you about giving him Benadryl allergy tablets to help stop itching?
I think the dosage is 25 mg per 50 lbs of dog. (Look it up on-line)

You are doing everything right. That is a difficult area for the very reason that he can still scratch the itch.

I have a doggie first aid box that I keep all these things in, because we only have one car now, too.

There is a spray Benadryl, too, that I keep on hand to get instant results on the itching,scratching problem.

(All recommended by my vet).

Don't give up! It WILL go away.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Can I use the benadryl to knock him out after he turns into a raging bull when the cone goes on? Bahaha! :doh:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Boomer used to get his revenge by slamming the sharp edge of the cone into the back of my legs--particularly effective when I'm wearing shorts!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke's hot spot took over a month to heal because he kept scratching it as well. I had the softer cone (more material) and he used his hind leg to scratch. We had him on hydroxizine as well (Rx benadryl) to control the itching. Just keep it clean and dry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Benadryl Dosage For Dogs | Benadryl Dosage For Dogs Dosage Chart

Benadryl Dosage For Dogs Is Critical To Your Pet’s Safety


Benadryl which is also referred to as diphenhydramine is a medication which is readily available over the counter and is used to treat allergic reactions in both humans and animals especially dogs. This medication is FDA approved and is therefore quite safe for use. Many veterinarians highly recommend the use of this drug in dogs and they also safely administer Benadryl dosage for dogs.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I spoke to my husband and we decided to use the cone at night or when we leave as he doesn't seem to be messing with it when we are here. it seems to get somewhat better at night but worse every morning so he has to be smart enough to know he can scratch when we aren't around.

I gave him some benadryl and have been dabbing it dry with some tissue and then applying the gold bond powder. We've also decided to try a change in food as all 3 have at one point or another had skin or allergy issues. 

Everyone is napping now and I just completed a 12 page research paper so I think I am going to take a nap also =D It is a holiday anyway, right?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

So glad you're keeping that gorgeous boy. But what a going on with that rescue. They're worst then the hot spot.
You got good tips for dealing with the hot spot. My bridge boy Mick got a horrible one overnight. Just clipped the hair, touched it with the brown Listerine once and lots of gold bond. It worked in a few days.
From his picture it looks like it's drying out.
Take a nap and I hope you get an A+ on the paper!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

No captions needed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pics, brothers!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If the hot spot is still looking raw, try putting some Cortisone cream on it. That will help dry it up, that worked for Robbie's hot spot recently, followed by Gold Bond. When you get a chance, it will be a good idea to invest in a some clippers, the real key to getting hot spots to heal is to shave the fur off and get a margin of healthy skin exposed. The fur wicks the moisture and bacteria off the wound and that's how it spreads, and it also keeps the air from getting to it.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

That makes sense.
So far the edges have dried up so let's hope the middle follows

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It had gotten significantly better, and then..... somehow Rem got in the cone trying to play bitey face... anyway I cut back what I could of hair, his face just looks terrible now! I don't see how the hair will grow back 

I couldn't cut as much as needed, I did what I could. Then I treated it again and put the cone back on. I got so mad at Rem! Ugh!! It was getting better!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Our house hasn't looked so fun the past week! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Hope he feels better soon. I would keep the cone on at night and whenever you can't watch him every minute. 
I love your floor! Where in you house is the floor?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It is actually in every room besides the bathrooms. The bathrooms have a different type of tile, but we don't have an inch of carpet besides the area rugs I put down 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well Rem bolted out of the door after a squirrel and Roxy between his legs, as I was hollering "leave it!" And running behind them I closed the door on Red who was darting out, and he made it out. So Rem is running with just few day old stitches and Red gets to him, they collide. Rem latches on to the cone and tears it slap in two. Roxy gets Red on top of her and cries like she's dying. I start running after them and land in a pile of poo....

They thought I was chasing them so they went off going 90-to-nothing around the trees and Red's cone finally falls off. Rem finds a puddle and starts digging, kicking water up on his stitches and getting all muddy when he can't be bathed....

Ugh.... Now everyone is inside, Red has a taped cone, Rem's stitches look ok, a little swollen if anything. They are all exhausted and I need a shower.

>. < :doh: 

Tell me again that I can't relate to what a mom deals with lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Well hopefully they got some energy burned up and they will be calm for the rest of the day. Good luck with the rest of the day. Never a dull moment.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a day you've had, I say yes, you can relate to what moms with children go through. IMO, dogs aren't a whole lot different in many ways. 

Hope everyone settles in, they're alright, and you can relax.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, your three make a circus! A few baby gates might help between them and doors, and just between them to keep them from "helping" each other heal.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It is much easier when hubby is home and I can relax lol. 

No homework got done today, but so far we are all still alive! Lol

They really are like a circus. I wish I had a hidden video camera, y'all would get a kick out of it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Something is very wrong with Red. Pray and I will update soon 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Prayers your way. I hope hes okay!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for Red


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Praying. Hoping he's okay.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He's been....
Pacing, panting, not focusing. He won't chase a ball or play. He doesn't come when called or react to us.

When outside he will pace quickly and hide behind things as if scared.

He's jumping up at us as if anxious....

Been this way since around 9am

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Is he bloated? Gums what color? Will he eat or drink? Has he pooped/peed? Will he lie down at all?

Anything new in the neighborhood? Other dogs reacting? Storms? Fireworks?

ETA: Here are some lists of things to check for:

http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/12-dog-health-emergencies-immediate-veterinary-attention-ask-a-vet

http://www.petmd.com/blogs/thedailyvet/jlee/2012/feb/when_to_take_dog_to_er_vet-12824


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope Red is ok. Very sorry to hear this...


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I would worry about bloat. The pacing and panting. I pray he is ok.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope you're on your way to the Vet


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't waste any more time -- get him to the nearest available vet asap. The panting and anxiety indicates he's in pain. It does sound like bloat or an obstruction. Has he vomited at all? Pooped?

Is his belly hard? Gums pale?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow you guys....
What a day/night. I have not been on her since my last very quick post.

Friday-Monday Rem vomited once daily (he eats twice daily). We were not sure why. While we were changing food over, we had also cut down trees and I caught him frequently chewing the limbs. So instead of stopping the food change we simply removed the limbs first. Two days later he stopped. But before that Roxy vomited once and so did Red. Well since the last throw up session Monday everyone seemed ok since we removed the limbs. Rem has been on antibiotics for his skin and he's healing from surgery and Red has wore the cone for a week for his Hotspot. It has scabbed over but we are really scared it'll get injured during play. The cone hasn't seemed to bother him one bit.

So I was home yesterday morning and everyone seemed ok... heading to work I get a text from my mom who's cleaning our house that Red was pacing, not settling down, ignoring her completely, and also was peeing a lot when let out. I asked her to monitor him very very closely. She had just vacuumed and he's scared of the vacuum so I thought maybe it was that. At the time bloat didn't cross my mind, probably because I was going 70 in busy traffic and had my work cell going nuts. A possible UTI or kidney issue did.

Well, she told me he had gotten better... Kevin got home and said initially Red seemed OK then began displaying those same behaviors. I asked mom and she said that Red was never fully himself all day. I immediately thought OMG is it bloat? After speaking to my husband but I knew it wouldn't have been going on all day. Red pooped, peed (a lot) at one time but no repetitive peeing or inability to pee.

Kevin had given him gas-x early on after reporting to me what he was seeing, immediately upon the symptoms. (In a panic knowing if it was that by chance how little time we would have I advised him to try that. It is what a great Dane breeder told me years ago....). He also checked his belly, his gums, his body, etc etc. Everything seemed fine. 

Called the vet while still driving home to report, the vet on call was not my normal who we see. The vet seemed to think it more odd that the behaviors had been seen all day long. Lost signal. Seen Kevin's text saying Red was finally laying down but did not seemed relaxed. Vet called again... for whatever reason didn't think it was bloat but did think there could be an issue there. He told me what would constitute an emergency visit and to call ASAP if I seen any little sign of what he said. Red never seemed to get any worse

I got home and Red didn't come to the door. I won't say this is abnormal, he isn't so interested in the door but it is a little odd because usually he'd be standing up to at least peak at whoever is coming in.

He came to me and sat for pets. And seemed normal enough but I knew the reports from today. 

So right before bed he began wanting to play biteyface... I personally spent all night worrying about him, absolutely sick to myself. I am now up this morning and can't sleep because I am worrying about him. He seems normal and fine today. We gave him breakfast and he has peed and ate and drank normally, no vomiting or odd behavior. I will be monitoring him though thoroughly and I do want a vet visit with my vet still but where do you begin with this odd behavior? I would say check out stomach but he pooped fine no vomiting and all seems well.... I would say urine but he has not peed frequently since she said that. He pees a lot at a time, not too odd considering he likes water.... I just want my boy feeling 100%. If I notice anything odd again I am taking him in for sure. I was worried sick, no matter what that vet considered an emergency or not.

Did the vacuum really stress him out that bad? I would think female in heat but he got neutered several weeks ago. No loud noises that anyone heard. We noted nothing odd going on. He didn't seem overly scared of the vacuum, he just didn't want to come near it, average scared. He's always been a very resilient dog also. Bouncing back quickly even if something frightens him.

Ugh. Well I am home for the rest of the week. Carless, but home.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

P.S. he also has not been wanting to go outside at all. Kevin and I both noticed. Totally avoiding outside and not wanting to play there at all

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We took his cone off last night to see if it would help relax him. I am still so worried even though it's been almost a week with it on... I'm not sure when it is finally OK to take it off. He's playing and seems fairly happy today. Not wanting to go outside and if I force him out he doesn't want to go off the porch.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Poor boy! I was really worried that he might have bloat, too. Woke up thinking about you right away, so thought I'd check up on you.

The only other thing I could think of was a touch of pancreatitis.

Does he chew on sticks, etc. a lot? Perhaps he just got a good case of gas and the Gas-X helped. I would keep him quiet -- no roughhousing -- and give him a very little bit of rice/chicken or something similar (very bland). No big quantities of food and let his system settle down.

That's what I would do until you get to the vet. Wish we all were vets!

I'll be checking your posts frequently to give you some kind of support ....


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He has actually never been a real stick chewer. Just tug of war with it at the most. Roxy and Rem are impossible to keep sticks from, we try hard.

Well I went outside with them all (lured him out with some boiled turkey) and then put about 3 inches of water in their kitty pool. He climbed right in and began digging at it and snapping at the waterhose but if I stepped two feet away he'd act a bit upset and get out and walk to the porch door. He loosened up as I threw toys in the pool but any idea I was leaving he was right at that door again.

I wonder if it is my schedule causing him some distress....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> The only other thing I could think of was a touch of pancreatitis.


That is my biggest worry. Something like that, not seen and not easily discovered around here

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> He has actually never been a real stick chewer. Just tug of war with it at the most. Roxy and Rem are impossible to keep sticks from, we try hard.
> 
> Well I went outside with them all (lured him out with some boiled turkey) and then put about 3 inches of water in their kitty pool. He climbed right in and began digging at it and snapping at the waterhose but if I stepped two feet away he'd act a bit upset and get out and walk to the porch door. He loosened up as I threw toys in the pool but any idea I was leaving he was right at that door again.
> 
> ...


Tine

Is he eating o.k.? Is he healed? I would have the vet take a look at him.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So glad to hear he's back to something more normal...is there any chance you have a feral pig or a skunk or something else that's moved in nearby? We just went through our first skunking ever, at least living here, no doubt thanks to Hurricane Arthur's ripping up so many trees and displacing wildlife. 

Hope everything is okay...give him a hug for me.

ETA: Snake? They get displaced by storms, too...don't know much about them...


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> So glad to hear he's back to something more normal...is there any chance you have a feral pig or a skunk or something else that's moved in nearby? We just went through our first skunking ever, at least living here, no doubt thanks to Hurricane Arthur's ripping up so many trees and displacing wildlife.
> 
> Hope everything is okay...give him a hug for me.


Well the next road is farm type land. But we have a fenced yard?

Btw, update on his hotspot... He rubbed it against the couch and floor and me until the scab started coming off. That worried me, but I didn't realize how thick the scab was! The skin under looks healthy and a light pink so maybe it needed to come off. He isn't scratching it so I am applying light powder of gold bond to keep it dry and healthy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

We have a fenced yard, too...unfortunately, critters climb. Or chew holes. My Aussie got sprayed in the face first thing yesterday morning by a skunk she cornered inside the fence. So much fun...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



Karen519 said:


> Tine
> 
> Is he eating o.k.? Is he healed? I would have the vet take a look at him.


Wanted to make sure you saw these questions. If he was panting, etc., he could be in pain or distress from *something-DEFINITELY go to the vet.

Could he have been bitten by a snake or something-because he's afraid to go out?*


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Wanted to make sure you saw these questions. If he was panting, etc., he could be in pain or distress from *something-DEFINITELY go to the vet.
> 
> Could he have been bitten by a snake or something-because he's afraid to go out?*


I plan to have him checked out. He is fine now after such a bad day yesterday, but still going.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really glad he's doing better today, I know that was very scary for you. 

A friend of mine has a Golden and a Golden mix, they both got bit by a Copper Head several weeks ago that was in her yard. She took them both to her Vet immediately and they are both alright. 

Anyone shooting off fireworks or a gun by you?

Could have been something he ate also.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> I plan to have him checked out. He is fine now after such a bad day yesterday, but still going.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad he's doing better and that you're taking him for a check-up!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Red has began to play, bring me toys, and he even walked outside by himself to potty. Really odd but I am so glad to see him acting himself now. 

I really was afraid I may lose him yesterday with his lack of affect and interactions as well as obvious distress.

Now, he has been passing gas today something fierce. I have heard him several times and smelled it even more >. < 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds (and probably smells)like he ate something that he shouldn't have. At least he's getting rid of it! They sure can be windy at times!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Could he have been stung by something?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

murphy1 said:


> Could he have been stung by something?


It is always possible but we did check him thoroughly for any spots.

Although when our little mutt got stung she just had a swollen eye and wonderful attitude about it (; lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

This whole situation is all too familiar with me -- especially the "end" result: gas!! Hope you didn't have to exit the room afterwards! Mine love to eat grass: one gets bad gas, one doesn't and one has periodic bouts of minor pancreatitis and gets really stinky during an episode. Guess it just depends on each dog and his system. I give mine plain yogurt to help get the digestive system back in order. It works.

As the saying goes, "This too shall pass!"


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Please someone help me out here....

Red has been doing the ODDEST thing. He is peeing a LOT! Like Rem can begin after him and still finish before. It will last a comically long time, or worrying long time...

And he is asking to this this every couple hours or so. The timing is normal for some of our pups, but Red will usually hold it longer than the rest.

Doesn't seem to have any trouble peeing... he isnt struggling, he is going the whole time. It is so odd....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this new? Never hurts to test for UTI.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Has he been drinking lots more water with his mystery belly-itis?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well.... they've all always been hearty water drinkers, I have to stop them sometimes for fear of them guzzling too much, but usually Rem has been the one we pick on for taking so long to pee. You know, it is just out of character for Red is all. We watched a 3 hour movie and twice during it he went to the door to go pee, each time peeing a continuous stream for significantly long time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

My Toro will do that. It can take him along time and he can go very often. He will drink a lot. Sometimes we have to stop him or take water bowl away. My husband says it's an old man thing. 

I would see if he is drinking more than usual.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

That would all lead me to wonder, why did it start yesterday?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Uti*



mylissyk said:


> Is this new? Never hurts to test for UTI.


I would have him tested for a UTI.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Even more odd occurrence.....
Red went to poop and I was keeping a close eye from the porch (sitting relaxed) to make sure he's doing that ok.... Well, right when it started to come out he took off running with his tail tucked! Like he was scared senseless! The poop came out as he took off and he ran to the porch, doing crazy fast circles trying to get behind my chair in the corner to hide. He dropped a bit more on the porch during the run. I called him off the porch and he did, still scared and frantic, I closed the porch door and then after a minute he went and finished in a normal fashion

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I know Ella did that poop thing with the running once. She had eaten something she shouldn't have. Never figured out what it was but it was stringy and was making it so her poop got stuck and wouldn't drop, just hang from her butt. She went nuts running around looking scared. Almost like something was chasing after her. Thankfully it came off from the frantic running without human assistance. She was fine after it came off though. 

With Red it sounds like something is off with him. Is it possible something is spooking him? That would explain some of what's going on but not all. Did you get him to the vet already? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

My vet has not been in yet since it all happened.... We have other vets but it isn't a good feeling to have to use them. Since he is OK in most ways and even with the urination is not showing signs of a UTI really... I figured it may be safe to wait on someone I trust

Now, a bird did sqwuak at the time but they always do that and he's never panicked before. I almost wonder if the other day the poor boy didn't get attacked by a bird. We have lots of predatory birds around here... always finding dropped animal parts from them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Ktkins7 wrote the same scenario I was getting ready to write. Every one in a while one of mine will do that same thing. Eventually, some kind of stringy grass will be passed. His system is most likely trying to digest/process something that won't break down. Put him on a bland (rice/chicken or similar) diet for several days to give his digestive system a break.

Watch his urine output, too. He may be drinking more to help the digestive process.
Just monitor him as you have been doing. It sounds as if things are working themselves out naturally.

My Tosh had recurring pancreatitis and would go through bouts like this. If you feel it is going on too long, take him to the vet for blood tests. Or just call your vet and tell him the whole scenario and see what he recommends at this point. Fortunately, my I have a relationship with my vet that I can do that without having to make a trip into town: hope yours will be as kind.

Aren't these guys like furry kids? They can't communicate what is wrong, and you have to make the best decision for them that you feel is right.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

tine434 said:


> We have lots of predatory birds around here... always finding dropped animal parts from them.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Aha!!! We have the turkey buzzards, eagles, etc., too. Very possible he could have eaten something that was dropped by one of them ... that's has happened more than once to us, too.

Maybe we need to put helmet cams on them so that we don't have to wrack our brains trying to figure out what they eat.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Omg you guys....
Help...  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Look!
I cut the best I could...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok....

Let's put this all together now.

We began switching their food last Friday to the Purina proplan sensitive skin and stomach. I read raving reviews and had it recommended to me... I was hoping that Red would do better with it and his skin.

Red was eating grass today, obviously he doesn't feel OK on his tummy. Plus the poop deal and gas ... Idk if it is the food, sticks, I'm at a loss.... I have not increased the PPP amount in days and days. Then now that his face is healing he has this huge one on his neck.

Ugh. 

I am so ready to get him into the vet but what do I ask for. I am scared.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd switch back to his old food and get him to the vet for that hot spot. That kind of thing is very painful and could get infected fast.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

tine434 said:


> Even more odd occurrence.....
> Red went to poop and I was keeping a close eye from the porch (sitting relaxed) to make sure he's doing that ok.... Well, right when it started to come out he took off running with his tail tucked! Like he was scared senseless! The poop came out as he took off and he ran to the porch, doing crazy fast circles trying to get behind my chair in the corner to hide. He dropped a bit more on the porch during the run. I called him off the porch and he did, still scared and frantic, I closed the porch door and then after a minute he went and finished in a normal fashion
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maybe have your vet check to see if something's wrong with Red's anal glands?


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I read that you had cut down some trees that he was chewing. Do you know the name of the trees? Could they be diuretic making him pee a lot? They could cause the gas and maybe a painful tummy. Also his poop could be burning him when it comes out, a bit like piles when you have eaten hot spicy food!!

I do not think it is the pro plan. I would look towards the trees. Just an idea.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Please don't be offended, but it sounds as if you are getting a little confused about what to do. *Time to talk to your vet.* Write down the symptoms and your questions before you call. (it will keep you on track in your conversation)

I don't think it's the dog food either. It takes time for their system to adjust to a new diet. I would keep him on the PPP or a bland rice/chicken diet and address one possibility at a time until you can pinpoint where the problem started: did he chew a tree branch, eat some strange plant or grass, etc. Watch the outcome (poop: runny or loose, or normal?) Make notes. Watch water intake vs. pee volume. Make more notes.

Meanwhile, talk to your vet. He is eating. He is eliminating. He is not vomiting. All good signs. Treat the hot spot as best you can until the vet sees it. Roxi had one bigger than that under her chin and it was successfully treated here at home by shaving the area, cleaning it with 1/2 cider vinegar and 1/2 water mixture, and sprinkling with cornstarch or Gold Bond powder. It took a few days. Do that a few times a day, if possible. I rigged up something with an old T-shirt sleeve and slipped it over her neck and it kept her from scratching it.

You have had some heartbreaking experiences with your fosters lately and I can certainly understand your anxiety about Red, but I think it will all be OK. Take a deep breath, lay down and relax a bit. You are under a lot of mental stress with school, vehicle and pet issues. You deserve a little rest!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tosh....
My vet is out of town until Monday. I plan on talking to him. He is on vacation

I thought I had said that he was out of town. But that I was going to talk to the vet.but seeing as how TWO vets here are now having vet board issues, I really don't want to try them. They've killed three dogs recently.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

And I typed a long reply to the rest and it all got deleted...

Basically I know he will live... he is eating and drinking and eliminating, a little soft but still has form... 
So I would rather wait for my vet to get back Monday than use one of the others who I'm scared to death of!

But it doesn't change the fact that I feel so lost.

He spent 2 years tied to a tree comes to us and he's been sick or had skin issues left and right. What am I doing wrong...
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Btw...
The vets have been caught euthanizing the humane society dogs, euthanizing dogs who's owners couldn't pay, cats being euthanized for research labs, dogs going in for grooming and having surgery instead, and then the one that killed Beau... it's bad here =/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I understand your reluctance to go to these vets with all of that happening. 
Everything will probably be ok until Monday. Take a breath. 
We went through a year where all of the dogs had hot spots -- not sure why. 
Some we could resolve on our own if we caught them early enough. 
Some we had to resort to steroids. 
That was a few years ago and things have been fine since then. So hang in there.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> And I typed a long reply to the rest and it all got deleted...
> 
> Basically I know he will live... he is eating and drinking and eliminating, a little soft but still has form...
> So I would rather wait for my vet to get back Monday than use one of the others who I'm scared to death of!
> ...


You aren't doing anything wrong. What you see happening is the turn over of his skin and health going from poor care and bad food to good care and good food. His system is "sluffing off" all the old built up yucky stuff and healing. In several months this will all settle down and he will be healthier, happier, and probably look and act like a different dog. I have seen this with my foster dogs, a year after they are adopted I don't recognize them because they so much better.

You are doing great, take a breath. You will both be ok


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

That's good to hear...

I broke down and took him to the backwoods country vet. He's really the only one who has a good rep (for his treatment methods but bad rep for bedside manners and being old school) but when I had gotten home the spot was oozing. So I rushed him there.

The vet said if he gives us a hard time we may have to sedate him to shave it (cause I explained we had trouble at home) as I began to explain that by hard time I meant that he wiggled not aggression and he cut me off midsentence to explain he didn't care how he acted up but that if he did in any way he'd have to be sedated.
The vet shaved it and without asking gave him a shot. I immediately asked WHAT was that. He said "dip....(whatever the word) but we don't sell that" I was offended and responded that I didn't care to buy it but I'd like to approve what goes into my dogs system first. He said that by the way I was acting by asking questions it seemed I wanted to buy everything. He proceeded to give him a ampicillin shot also and cleaned the wound up well.

Ugh!!! Our vets though...

But he had to go. There was no waiting. We will see my vet Monday for a deeper look into what could be going on and making sure tummy is OK and all.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope Red gets better soon and you start to see improvement over the weekend. Glad you plan to see your regular vet when he gets back. It will help you feel comfortable that you are getting Red the right treatment. Hang in there...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Tine, I'm sorry that you are having so many health issues with Red. I think with the hot spot, you can really take a deep breath and relax as best you can. When you first see them, they are intimidating, and they do require some attention however, they are so very common and not life threatening. You did what you could for the weekend so now keep monitoring him and as long as he's stable, hopefully you guys can have a little fun and relaxation in the meantime . You have been through a lot with fosters and vets and I think it's time to take care of u and be good to yourself. Monday you can speak with the vet you trust.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> That's good to hear...
> 
> I broke down and took him to the backwoods country vet. He's really the only one who has a good rep (for his treatment methods but bad rep for bedside manners and being old school) but when I had gotten home the spot was oozing. So I rushed him there.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the injection was a depomedrol, it is a steroid, and it will help dry up the hot spot. He really is old school, it's a lot less commonly used now than it used to be.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> I'm guessing the injection was a depomedrol, it is a steroid, and it will help dry up the hot spot. He really is old school, it's a lot less commonly used now than it used to be.


Yes. I was actually not wanting Red to get a steroid, Roxy had a terrible reaction to hers. But he did it without asking or checking so.... Then he got upset when I questioned him.
It has to be ok now, something had to be done I guess....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Yes. I was actually not wanting Red to get a steroid, Roxy had a terrible reaction to hers. But he did it without asking or checking so.... Then he got upset when I questioned him.
> It has to be ok now, something had to be done I guess....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Just watch fluid intake to peeing. My vet just had me put a cup of water in at a time mixed with pee breaks. It helps with the urination issues. I would be equally upset with a vet who administered treatment wout my ok.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Just watch fluid intake to peeing. My vet just had me put a cup of water in at a time mixed with pee breaks. It helps with the urination issues. I would be equally upset with a vet who administered treatment wout my ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will remember this. He's been awfully frustrated wanting to scratch (he has a cone) and then sleepy... I guess stress and the medicine maybe. So he's been sleeping all evening

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

How's Red doing today?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well....
The spot looked a bit.... white/greyish today in the worst area. I wasn't so sure about that... I applied the spray like I should and haven't looked at it sense then because I am not sure what the coloration is from... good or bad?

He has been a bit sluggish and not happy... you can tell the spot is irritating him... The spray especially seems to bother him.

Rem has been the biggest issue. He's been awful. Humping, stealing toys, pulling his collar, choked him with his collar. He's just been a hellion for us and the other two pups lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Well....
> The spot looked a bit.... white/greyish today in the worst area. I wasn't so sure about that... I applied the spray like I should and haven't looked at it sense then because I am not sure what the coloration is from... good or bad?
> 
> He has been a bit sluggish and not happy... you can tell the spot is irritating him... The spray especially seems to bother him.
> ...



I can really relate. Duke and Charlie both had kennel cough when Duke got his hotspot. He was just miserable and Charlie wanted to play and kept going after Duke's collar. They couldn't go to daycare and had so much pent up energy. Those 3 weeks were rough. Hang in there!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

These pictures show how it changed over the 3 weeks. Duke kept scratching and caused it to get worse before better.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> Well....
> The spot looked a bit.... white/greyish today in the worst area. I wasn't so sure about that... I applied the spray like I should and haven't looked at it sense then because I am not sure what the coloration is from... good or bad?
> 
> He has been a bit sluggish and not happy... you can tell the spot is irritating him... The spray especially seems to bother him.
> ...


The spot is drying up. The grey/white area will become a scab. If the spray is GenOne, my dog always acted like it burned like fire on the open wound, and I didn't think it helped since the hot spot needs to be dry to heal. It's also old school, and I refuse to use it anymore. 

When Robbie's hot spot stayed bad and wasn't healing it was because my other dog was licking it! You really need to separate them until this clears up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

You are doing everything you can and Red knows you love him!
Glad you said the vet gave him ampicillin-think that's an antibiotic so he doesn't get an infection from when it was oozing.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, what do you mean when you say something is "old school?" Do you mean old-fashioned and therefore not progressive or open to current medical treatment and out of tune with modern veterinary practice?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just meant it is a medication or treatment that was commonly used in the past, and has been replaced by more current medications and treatments that are being used more commonly by vets now. For instance depomedrol injections were very common say 5-10 years ago, and now most vets would give prednisone oral tablets instead.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks! Thought that's what you meant, but I wasn't certain. Now that I think of it, I remember the old meds and never really paid much attention as to why they switched to prednisone.

Why was I asking? ---- "Old school" has always had a negative connotation to me.
Just semantics, but good to hear it is not always meant negatively!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

How's he feeling today?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He's feeling better as far as his tummy.... His spot is healing up, ugly as a mess though. It itches him severely. He's learned how to scratch it up against couches or beds... He will make the cone move and rub it. We have to keep a close eye on him because of that... This week is the last of school for this semester so it will also be the craziest for them all. Hopefully he heals up good and doesn't get stressed 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the update! Hope Red continues to improve 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We will be going on a vacation early August.... I really hope he is totally healthy by then.

My mom will be house sitting. I told her rush to the vet for anything at all

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Tine - it sounds like his hot spot is starting to heal. He should be in much better shape in a couple of weeks...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He peed in the bedroom last night 

We hadn't had any issues with it until now... He hasn't been in his crate because of the cone, but it finally happened...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

It could be because of the steroid shot.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

That's what I was thinking... But he actually hasn't been drinking any large amounts like you'd think

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd blame the steroids in a young dog...even though he hasn't been drinking more, what he is drinking is probably going straight through. Not to get too clinical first thing on a Monday morning, but was it dilute and watery, not yellow and stinky?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hubby cleaned it up before I got out of bed... But he didn't note anything odd about it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I bet it's related to steroid.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, it sounds steroid related to me too.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

It was definetly the prednisone. They Pee alot while taking steriods. I came home to my masfiff going in my living room. Had to be a half a gallon. He had Never gone in the house.
Get him off that stuff as quickly as possible.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

There is no getting him off of an injection.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh...it'll wear off quick enough. Don't worry


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well his spot is scabbed up... another thick scab. Rem took the cone off of Red today... Boy they are partners in crime. But I put it back on. I will give it several more days before I let him have any chance to rub the scab off to make sure it is healed. Same as we did his face.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

You are absolutely right! Glad you are using the cone!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ugh... Red's collar came off again. He's so sweet though, as I hold the cone out he puts his head in it... Just like it's his collar. But he hates running and playing it in so he's often sad.

Last night hubby asked if we could gentle rub the scab and I pointed out it had not been long since the doctor visits. On all of Red's previous spots the scabs are so thick and hard that even when the skin is mostly healed up, the scab remains until he's able to rub it against something. I don't like that because I prefer the knowledge that if it falls off by itself I know that there won't be any bloody sore underneath.

I put his cone back on, poor boy. He's so precious about it.

Now back to my 200 question final in Family Dynamics 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad he's doing better. Sounds like his energy has come back 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

tine434 said:


> This is everything I heard about Red....
> 
> He chews threw the rope when he's tied to a tree.
> He runs in the house and knocks over everything.
> ...


He sounds perfect to me!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

randomBvR said:


> He sounds perfect to me!


You have no idea 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Free to good home:
Perfect 10 month old golden who likes to....
Eat hair balls he finds in the yard and then vomit them back up in mom's shoe.
Dig up the garden and mess up the AC unit wiring
Chew on mom's 200 question final she left on the TABLE
Bite his brother and sister so hard they cry or lash out.
Take off collars of all kinds or choke siblings in the process
Watch you while he contemplates doing something bad, judging the time it'll take you to reach him
Thinking "Rem no!" Means do it once more then make a run for it
Retrieve every clothing item he can find within reach and dragging it into the living room
Terrorizing the cat
Chewing up the rug
Eat the dirt that he digs up
Play with snapping turtles he finds
Pull out every dogs bedding in the house and drag it to where he is hoarding all the human clothes.

If you're interested, he is no longer free. I will pay you. =D

(This post is a joke... kind of....)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't worry, all that will pass ... in a year


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Haha I know!! It wouldn't even phase me, I'd actually enjoy it if not for this 200 question final, 2 page written final, and 10 page paper and presentation due Monday  


He may go to the pet sitter soon! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Hee...he's just got middle child syndrome, that's all. Tough to get enough attention with the new kid in town!

Probably not the time to tell you that Boomer did most of that stuff for his entire ten years? My sister still tells the story of when she was visiting and Dan and I were in the side yard with her chatting...and then one of us said to the other, "Is Boomer alone IN THE HOUSE???" and we both sprinted for the door at top speed with a look of utter terror.

And yet we miss him every single day...

You'll get through this. Rem, cut your mother some slack please!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Haha. Rem was actually the PERFECT pup and he's very well trained still... He is just not focused on anything that doesn't involve what he wants right now. I am just going to joyfully say it is teenage months and then pretend he will be a perfect pup again soon enough  lol

Oh but out in public? Total angel. Like he switches to best behaved dog award winner. Haha!!

I bet Boomer was so much fun  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Ha--Boomer used to do the Perfect Dog thing, too. We'd be doing everything in class like we were born to it and everyone would give us the side eye and tell me he was The Perfect Dog. And he'd look at me and kinda smirk--"Hear that? I am the PERFECT DOG!" And I'd think, okay, then why do the socks AND the bra I have on have holes in them and you still have blue ink on your chin from the pen you chewed?

But you're right...he was a kick. Honestly the hardest part right now is that my other dogs now take everything much too seriously! We're missing the goofy that Boo did so well...


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Ha--Boomer used to do the Perfect Dog thing, too. We'd be doing everything in class like we were born to it and everyone would give us the side eye and tell me he was The Perfect Dog. And he'd look at me and kinda smirk--"Hear that? I am the PERFECT DOG!" And I'd think, okay, then why do the socks AND the bra I have on have holes in them and you still have blue ink on your chin from the pen you chewed?
> 
> But you're right...he was a kick. Honestly the hardest part right now is that my other dogs now take everything much too seriously! We're missing the goofy that Boo did so well...


And then people always say "Oh we need one of these dogs! See how well he behaves!?!" And I immediately gringe. If that is why you want one like Rem, then RUN! lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We have a teenager too--I know the pain...


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL LOL.......this too shall pass! There were times I wanted to put Murphy up for adoption!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Rem misbehaving?!!!?? I'd almost forgotten about the days with a 10 month old. There were days I just wanted to tear my hair out with Tosh. I called him "The Devil Dog." He would get a certain look in his eye, and then -- watch out -- trouble was coming. Then I rescued Wrigley and Roxi (at about the same age) and added two more at approximately the same age. I swear, Wrigley and Tosh used to plot against me as to which one was going to "push my button" on days when I had something import to do. They know ... somehow they know. They know the exact moment to do it, and then run!

I hope your 20 page paper is still intact and not in little tiny bits scattered on the floor.

Rem is so handsome, but I recognize that devil eye behind that innocent look. If I were much closer, I would watch him for a couple of days so that you could get your classwork done. But you know, then Red and Roxi would start acting up! You won't win.

Don't you just love them??!!! They are perfect, even in their bad moments.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> Free to good home:
> Perfect 10 month old golden who likes to....
> Eat hair balls he finds in the yard and then vomit them back up in mom's shoe.
> Dig up the garden and mess up the AC unit wiring
> ...


I'll take him! LOL, what a goofy boy, and from the expression on his face, totally unrepentant!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes the look he gives! It is this look of deceitfulness and somehow at the same time innocence lol! 

And he is SO BIG! He is so thick and heavy and just throws himself around lol. 

Roxy is 2 years and she's actually very very mature. Besides crying and being vocal she's an angel. Red is a total charm at home and even with guests at home. In public he's more rowdy. 

Rem though.... My mom was telling me:
"When I am at your house I get exhausted! I tell one of them to drop the rock and then I look and Rem is chewing on the TREE and by the time I tell him no then someone else is digging a hole!" Hahaha. It's so funny to hear someone else talk about it ^.^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Okay, is it really bad that the fact that your exam that Rem chewed up is on "Family Dynamics" makes me laugh really hard??


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I know right... The irony lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Shhhh. No one even sneeze....
It may never happen again


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love your crew! You guys are so entertaining!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Red growled over a large piece of wood today. I was going to take it away from him and he displayed very possessive body language over it. I recognized the spread legs, low head, etc as warning signs. Rem came up and went to take it, as he does most things, and Red growled very threatening not a playful growl at all... I took the chance to nab the piece of wood.

This event scared me as usually Red is very laid back about us taking food toys treats anything.

I know he has a bite record from being possessive, but I've never actually seen it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How many students can honestly say "sorry, the dog ate my homework!"


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

DH did a training exercise with Red. He dug the wood out of the trash lol...
Not sure what all it included but it was a "hands off" approach of making Red take it, give it up, wait, take it, treats, etc. Red did lunge the initial first time to grab the item back, but after Kevin said a firm nuh uh and placed his body in front of the wood, even when given permission he was more hesitant to grab it. By the end of it all seemed well and Red was OK with having the wood removed and given back.

We will see later though how he acts.... Now that we know this pine is a trigger we will probably work with it more.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You guys are doing the right things! Keep it up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Good job with the possessiveness training. Red is a smart and sensitive boy. It probably won't take him long to understand. There are certain things my boys learned better from my husband. Guess it is that man voice and physical appearance (who knows??)!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes a trainer came in the other day to help me with training when guests come over. She finally said, here is a water bottle you're too soft spoken lol!

In contrast, at first Red would submissive pee with Kevin, even if Kevin was displaying the sweetest body language. Haha

I am also much more timid as far as being concerned I will get bit, fosters and dogs who I don't know 100%. Kevin on the other hand doesn't have that fear the same as me so I feel it is probably safer in some things cause he isn't oozing with that preconceived notion. To him, the dog biting him really isn't an "option" he gives them.

Red is a VERY sensitive boy. That is the best way to describe him. Rem you could probably holler kick and scream and he'd be like "geez, what's got into the human??" But Red on the other hand would flop over and beg that you aren't mad lol



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Put Rem in time out for refusing to listen to me and getting too rowdy and hurting his sister.... I go in about 3min later and find that his sister was putting herself in timeout with him....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Solidarity! Either that or she's laughing at him


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

No caption.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Pedicure anyone?
Bro-time: http://youtu.be/m1D1uOMab_c

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Update on that nasty spot we had...
The scab is super dooper thick. Kevin suggested lightly rubbing it but I am scared to touch it so I left it alone 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like it's healed up...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

As I was trying to work on a base tan for our cruise coming up....This romeo right here came to grab my attention.

One minute I want to give him away... The next he reminds me why I am so in love. Just like his daddy I tell ya (;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It is official. Paperwork is complete and check is in the mail 

Now I just got to get to registering him with AKC...
I'm thinking...
"Winchester RedHot Bullet"
As we already have...
"Remington SureShot Allday

Can't figure out how to fit Allday into Red's name... I would LOVE that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! Finally he is yours!

As you know, this forum is fabulous with names so I am sure they will be able to help you incorporate everything you want in his name.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah!!!! Congrats!!!! I didn't think they could tell you no.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

tine434 said:


> It is official. Paperwork is complete and check is in the mail
> 
> Now I just got to get to registering him with AKC...
> I'm thinking...
> ...


He is, after all, red all day (and nights too)


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love it! Congratulations!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Congratulations! Great news!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I remember hearing that when the Winchester rifles first came out they were said to be the "rifle you could load in the morning and fire all day." Just a tie-in between the two. 

Please note this is not a first hand account. I'm not quite that old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

PS - Congratulations on Red's adoption!! He was meant to be yours.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I can't wait to get a copy of the papers signed by the rescue  

It is good knowing he won't be going anywhere until he is old, sugar-faced, and ready to go  We now have Roxy & Re, both a little over 2 and Rem at 10 months.... I figure by the time we have a child they'll be around 4-5 so hopefully they'll have settled a bit >. < lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Anyone have a suggestion for a good comfy cone collar? It can't be something that will sit around his ear area as sometimes he gets hot spots there....

So something similar to how the hard plastic tradition one sits toward the shoulders, just maybe a bit more comfy for him. Rem also is good at pulling this apart so something either economical that we can replace or durable (;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

When Katie had her ACL surgery we got her a flexible EC like this:


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> When Katie had her ACL surgery we got her a flexible EC like this:


Where did you get that one from?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!

Great to hear it's becoming official.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

tine434 said:


> Where did you get that one from?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She ordered it online somewhere. That was the smallest size they had at the time. Made Katie look like a bluebell! 

Here's the Google results for "Soft EC collar"  Several different kinds of soft collars, from very flexible, to some with foam padding in them ...

https://www.google.com/search?q=sof...:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> Thanks everyone. I can't wait to get a copy of the papers signed by the rescue
> 
> It is good knowing he won't be going anywhere until he is old, sugar-faced, and ready to go  We now have Roxy & Re, both a little over 2 and Rem at 10 months.... I figure by the time we have a child they'll be around 4-5 so hopefully they'll have settled a bit >. < lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Happy Gotcha Day Red!!!!


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I really like this one. I believe for Sadie I paid 50 in the store but I found it to be worth it as I have gotten a lot of use out of it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh I seen that brand on amazon I believe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Yea I have seen it there as well a few of my local pet stores carry it as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Red training: http://youtu.be/N7I8SyM3nAk

I have not been able to really work with any of the pups as I've been so busy but this weekend I've tried taking more time with Red.
He is so smart! He just amazes me. Hopefully one day when I am less occupied with school I will be able to really help him utilize those smarts (;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Good boy, Red!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Good job Red! I love the cone - looks hilarious all mangled on him.....can tell he and Rem have been having fun with it.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Belle's Mom said:


> Good job Red! I love the cone - looks hilarious all mangled on him.....can tell he and Rem have been having fun with it.


Boy have they.... That thing has had it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Good job Red! What a good boy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I noticed Red has an odor....
Not like a nasty needs a bath odor (though he does) and not a rotten or infection smell... But it is different than Rem. I was wondering if this could be something of an imbalance. Anyone know what smells to watch for from our dogs?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Putting 2 + 2 together, the hot spot and the odor, it could be a yeast infection. Might be worth a skin scrape to find out.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I was wondering something like that also. Wish I knew just what yeast smelled like.

When we got him they gave us ear cleaner for him and it was NASTY NASTY NASTY I'm shocked we didn't get medicine with it. It isn't near as bad now. But made me kinda wonder also

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I got a good shock this morning....
I woke up and walked right into Red, in the living room! Guess DH had put him in his crate but failed to lock the latch...
I frantically did a quick sweep around the house. I didn't notice anything chewed or torn or pottied on lol

Good boy Red! We tried it with Roxy but we have to close every bathroom door and she still found a nail file somewhere and chewed it up. She's a trouble maker when she's out. One time she ate almost a whole bag of dog food and made herself plum sick! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> I got a good shock this morning....
> I woke up and walked right into Red, in the living room! Guess DH had put him in his crate but failed to lock the latch...
> I frantically did a quick sweep around the house. I didn't notice anything chewed or torn or pottied on lol
> 
> ...


So glad Red was a good boy! We have our dog food in a LOCKED container, Garbage is under the sink, I leave nothing on the kithen or bathroom counters, or in bathroom garbage can, because Tucker will take things. When I leave the house I close the doors to the bedrooms and bathrooms, too. My way of thinking is better safe than sorry. Don't trust Tonka completely either!

P.S. I ALSO think that odor could be a yeast infection.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> So glad Red was a good boy! We have our dog food in a LOCKED container, Garbage is under the sink, I leave nothing on the kithen or bathroom counters, or in bathroom garbage can, because Tucker will take things. When I leave the house I close the doors to the bedrooms and bathrooms, too. My way of thinking is better safe than sorry. Don't trust Tonka completely either!
> 
> P.S. I ALSO think that odor could be a yeast infection.


Closing all the doors in an option with our kitty though... that's why we just keep the crates lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Guess what?!?!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

And some more 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

New foster puppy?!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes! Since I am done with school we are taking this girl, Roscoe, for a bit.

Now... put it together.
Roxy, Rem, Red, Roscoe, Rascal!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

tine434 said:


> Yes! Since I am done with school we are taking this girl, Roscoe, for a bit.
> 
> Now... put it together.
> Roxy, Rem, Red, Roscoe, Rascal!
> ...


WOW you're brave!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The R's have it! Or maybe they have you


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well our humane society has had to euth for space..... So my volunteering a week will help to save a life 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wendy427 said:


> WOW you're brave!!


She leaves the 26th  so only for a few days but it will keep more alive!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Roscoe pool: http://youtu.be/WUq_L7T2kVg

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

All the R's ... really cute!! We could have an extra 'Talk Like A Pirate Day' on GRF to honor your kids and foster kids


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine:

You are an angel and you are definitely saving Roscoe's life!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Red was very good with the new foster. He doesn't bite strange dogs when playing, he slings his head and just knocks them a bit with his nose. Rem on the other hand is always equally rough lol
This girl is a barker! Haha. And to be so small her bark is loud.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks like she has made herself right at home. So good of you to take her in and save her - so where does she go on the 26th? another foster home?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Belle's Mom said:


> Looks like she has made herself right at home. So good of you to take her in and save her - so where does she go on the 26th? another foster home?


She has been tagged by a rescue (yay!) So she leaves with them that day. Not sure if she has a home lined up already or not. Sometimes they often are adopted out as soon as they are unloaded! If not then another foster home.
She has boundless energy. She wears out all mine and is still going! I don't know what breed she is, but I am AMAZED!! I may make a post just to get opinions, she is like a streak of lightning

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Do you notice who's always moving?!? But her eyes are almost a yellow amber.... amazing but I wonder where it comes from

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

You sure you don't want to keep her.....if she is always tiring the other 3 out - she may be a good helper for you......(kidding).....but it is a thought for just a second.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Belle's Mom said:


> You sure you don't want to keep her.....if she is always tiring the other 3 out - she may be a good helper for you......(kidding).....but it is a thought for just a second.


Oh no! Lol
She is a barker and a digger! Oh boy her and Rem are partners in crime!! Red keeps Rem grounded, this girl makes him high!

They were tearing up the yard and digging the water out of the pool and rolling in the mud and all kinds of things.

Good thing it isn't lasting long (;

UPDATE ON RED:
His cone has been off and most of the scab came off.... The skin is very pink and tender you can tell, but not bloody, and a very small part rescabbed so it seems to still be healing up. So far no more have shown up. When is it OK for him to have a bath? All I have is a standard human blow dryer.... I use it on him but it doesn't do much after a bath lol i worry if he does get a bath and doesn't get dried quickly he may risk another one..?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you can go ahead and bath him, just pat the spot dry well afterwards. Don't use the human dryer, it gets too hot for their skin, plus it is really not powerful enough to dry their coat. You could put it on cold air and dry the hot spot area though.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you.

Now I read someone used a leaf blower... we could do that 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

My husband commented that red was wearing the seresto collar for a week when he got that last hot spot... it has sense been removed also. By Rem! I would never suggest anyone with rowdy multiples purchase one because Roxy and Red both got theirs removed and chewed up by Rem

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> I think you can go ahead and bath him, just pat the spot dry well afterwards. Don't use the human dryer, it gets too hot for their skin, plus it is really not powerful enough to dry their coat. You could put it on cold air and dry the hot spot area though.


I use my blow dryer on my boys on the cool/warm setting? Is that bad for them?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

tine434 said:


> Do you notice who's always moving?!? But her eyes are almost a yellow amber.... amazing but I wonder where it comes from


It's likely some lab coming through. She looks like a mini version of my friends yellow lab.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

hubbub said:


> It's likely some lab coming through. She looks like a mini version of my friends yellow lab.


I thought labs had dark brown eyes? except for chocolate labs have those eyes that match their coat usually.

Of course idk I've never owned one! Lol rarely see any full blooded ones here. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Love my boys. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've seen some yellow labs with amber colored eyes before. 

Your boys are so handsome, they look like they're very bonded and really enjoy each other.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rem snarled and snapped at Red today. It was very bad. No idea why really.

Will try to update later. Really upsetting....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

When Charlie growled at Duke when I first brought him home it was really upsetting. I think it's a lot of jostling for position in the pack and boundary setting. This is the first time they've Rem and Red have had a run in, isn't it?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well initially Red set the boundaries and it was great to see Rem finally put in his place. After a week or so that stopped and Rem was top dog again, not from growling or squabbling just because Rem always gets the toy, the seat, etc. 
The past 2 days he has growled at Red twice. The first time over a rubber chew toy that promptly got took up and Rem got put in his crate, and then last night we found out it was because there was a ball under the table they were both looking at. Last night wasn't just a growl though it was the growl with an added bark type snap.

Kevin intervened and corrected Rem and made him go into a down stay for a few minutes.

Rem is 10 months old and I can see more and more of him trying to be Mr. Man with everyone. He will sit on them, step on them, etc. I have to constantly watch and correct him because Red and Roxy don't step up for themselves.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So how have the boys been the last few days?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have been getting ready to make a post for Roxy, Rem, Red and Rascal lol. Since Red is no longer a foster (; but I've been very busy.

Everyone has been great. I have been home a lot more and without homework so things are regaining order. Next week we leave ALL week and their Nana will be here watching them  I'll come home to spoiled kids!

Rem is still a little hellion, terrorizing everything and everyone lol. He is just a huge puppy.


I will post here when I create a thread for them all 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ugh!
Woke up this morning and Red had peed outside of his crate!!! He is a leg lifter, so it missed his bed. The whole room smelled!!
He has been drinking a lot of water at a time, but never done THIS. He also does pee a good long time lol. But he ways waits to go outside....
Not sure why he's drank so much, I assumed the new food maybe. Should I take up the water before bed...? This was definitely a ton of pee.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

And I hit Rem. I never ever hit them but it was just a reaction. He went to play with Red and latched onto his muzzle, with his whole mouth covering Red's nose and mouth! I told him NO REM! But he didn't move and Red was panicking and struggling to breathe. Needless to say I tore Rem off him and gave him a pop on the nose. I was panicked beyond belief! Obviously Rem didn't know what he was doing, but Red seemed very upset and panicked during it.

Red also started to obsessively drink earlier so I removed the water bowl. No idea why he is wanting to drink so much, he seems so thirsty.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tine434 said:


> And I hit Rem. I never ever hit them but it was just a reaction. He went to play with Red and latched onto his muzzle, with his whole mouth covering Red's nose and mouth! I told him NO REM! But he didn't move and Red was panicking and struggling to breathe. Needless to say I tore Rem off him and gave him a pop on the nose. I was panicked beyond belief! Obviously Rem didn't know what he was doing, but Red seemed very upset and panicked during it.
> 
> Red also started to obsessively drink earlier so I removed the water bowl. No idea why he is wanting to drink so much, he seems so thirsty.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not sure what could be driving the excessive thirst...have you called your vet? Any changes to food, meds?

I have to admit I did spank Duke once. He was about ready to run in the street and I panicked. It wasn't hard, but the guilt nearly did me in. I wouldn't worry too much. I know how much you love your dogs and it sounds like he needed something to startle him with his hold on Red.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We did change to the Purina proplan sensitive skin and stomach in hopes of helping the hotspots.... we began that change about a month ago.
He had the steroid shot but that was about a month ago. 
After getting the shot he peed in the house a few days after and he's been drinking a lot since then, I assumed maybe the food. And he does pee a lot but can hold it. When this happened and he peed in his crate it is making me wonder.... If he's drinking to the point he's peeing inside then maybe there is an issue. 
Haven't spoken with my vet yet, but I had plans to take him in once we get back from vacation. At first I wasn't worried cause Rem drinks a lot to so I thought this heat and maybe the new food. But peeing in his bed is new and made me wonder
He did drink last night before bed, around 8pm but he got a potty break at 930pm and at 430am. Then I got up at 745 and let them out and that's when I noticed the smell. Hubby let them out at 430, not sure if he noticed it then or not.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> We did change to the Purina proplan sensitive skin and stomach in hopes of helping the hotspots.... we began that change about a month ago.
> He had the steroid shot but that was about a month ago.
> After getting the shot he peed in the house a few days after and he's been drinking a lot since then, I assumed maybe the food. And he does pee a lot but can hold it. When this happened and he peed in his crate it is making me wonder.... If he's drinking to the point he's peeing inside then maybe there is an issue.
> Haven't spoken with my vet yet, but I had plans to take him in once we get back from vacation. At first I wasn't worried cause Rem drinks a lot to so I thought this heat and maybe the new food. But peeing in his bed is new and made me wonder
> ...


Steroids make them drink more and then of course need to pee more. I would bet the shot is still having that affect on him, yes even after this long. Injected steroids hang in the system a long time.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> Steroids make them drink more and then of course need to pee more. I would bet the shot is still having that affect on him, yes even after this long. Injected steroids hang in the system a long time.


Wow really? I assumed after this long it would be over with.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Brotherly love

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

My dog eats Proplan Sensitive Skin and Stomach and it does not increase his thirst. Red may have a UTI as that can make them urinate in their crate or in the house. It could be the steriods but I would get him checked by the vet for a UTI just to be safe. Also, maybe have some kidney values done.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm leaving for the week. Pray my pups stay healthy and happy while we are gone please. 
Their Nana will be staying with them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a feeling you will come back to some spoiled little ones - Nana's are infamous for that.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

tine434 said:


> I thought labs had dark brown eyes? except for chocolate labs have those eyes that match their coat usually.
> 
> Of course idk I've never owned one! Lol rarely see any full blooded ones here.


Most yellow labs I've seen have dark eyes - their dog is the first I've seen with amber ones. Based on the standard, she's out - with amber eyes and a pink nose. She's super sweet though and her affection will literally knock you off your feet 



tine434 said:


> I have been getting ready to make a post for Roxy, Rem, Red and Rascal lol. Since Red is no longer a foster (; but I've been very busy....I will post here when I create a thread for them all


I hope you guys have a good trip! Whenever I check in on this thread, I think in math terms - "R to the 4th power"


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=308890

Well, since Red is officially ours, we officially can't call him a foster anymore! So I created a thread where I plan to post the craziness that goes on in our house...
Usually I don't post everyday things that happen, but it's just too aggravating and hilarious to not share anymore. Like how I twisted my ankle running to save the neighborhood turtle from a pouncing Rem, only to find the turtle chasing Rem back to the porch once I fell on my face >. < that post will come later when I have time lol


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Coming back to this thread to ask...

I sent the check and paperwork about a month ago. The check still hasn't came out and I still don't have a copy of the paperwork.
I do have a test her saying he's all ours now, but I do wonder when this will happen...

As I worry of an over draft if I make an oops and forget about the check but also I would love the security of having the papers filed away (or framed on the wall) =D is it kind of normal for it to be a while after the papers are done and check is sent?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you keep a copy of the contract you signed? When we do adoptions, we always sign two copies at the time the dog is delivered to the adopter, one the adopter keeps and one goes to the rescue with the fee. Sometimes the treasurer is a little slow depositing checks, but they eventually get cashed. Unless they specifically told you a copy would be mailed back to you, if you kept a copy I would assume that's your official one.

Who did you mail it to, the lady personally or the rescue's address?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes I kept a copy but it had a spot for our signature and then the rescues signature...

Since they're out of town I had to fill it out sign it and then mail it with the check. So the copy I have is not signed by the rescue but I asked for a copy once it is signed by them.

Check made out to GGRR but mailed to her with the paperwork. She did tell me that she received it right before they left on vacation so she didn't have a chance to cash it before then, but she has been back from vacation for a couple/few weeks now.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Couldn't hurt to ask for your copy again. Is your contact the only person running this rescue?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> Couldn't hurt to ask for your copy again. Is your contact the only person running this rescue?


Seems like it huh? She told me once... I didn't start it but I have been here since XXX it was an insane number of years.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I would ask again. She might have misplaced the check or just be behind. When I adopted Charlie it took several weeks for them to cash the check. There was a 2 week window that I had to bring Charlie back (like that was going to happen!!!), and they cashed it the week after.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah we had a window also... now that I think about it... 21 days maybe?


----------



## GoldenLover3 (Oct 2, 2014)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Did any of us tell you about giving him Benadryl allergy tablets to help stop itching?
> I think the dosage is 25 mg per 50 lbs of dog. (Look it up on-line)
> 
> You are doing everything right. That is a difficult area for the very reason that he can still scratch the itch.
> ...


I thought I could give my 2 cents on this subject... So awhile back my veterinarian recommended benadryl, so I looked online and found a chart with the proper dosages; Benadryl For Dogs | Any Dog Rescue. I tried the spray but it was more of a mess than anything...I just get the regular bottle with the dropper and fill the dropper with the appropriate amount of dosage according to the chart and drop it right into my golden retrievers mouth. She has gotten use to it by now, at first she may be disgusted with it though! :yuck:

Good luck!


----------

